# 3. Addon - World of WarCraft: Cataclysm?



## Core2Reality (1. Juli 2009)

Wie die Kollegen vom WoW Insider melden, hat sich Blizzard kürzlich das Warenzeichen ‘Cataclysm’ für Computerspiele, Online Games und Printmedien schützen lassen. Darüber hinaus wurde wohl am selben Tag, dem 26. Juni 2009, die abgelaufene Domain wowcataclysm.com vom vorherigen Besitzer übernommen.

Bild

http://wow.gamona.de/wp-content/plugins/ga...daa064c9271.jpg

Wie der Englischkenner weiss, bedeutet ‘Cataclysm’ übersetzt Flutkatastrophe, und wenn man das Wort bei WoWWiki eingibt, wird u.a. The Great Sundering als Referenz angegeben. Das ist das Ereignis, als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodierte und der Mahlstrom entstand.

Da haben wir es also: World of WarCraft: Cataclysm ist der Name der dritten WoW Expansion? Im August nach der BlizzCon sind wir wahrscheinlich schlauer.


Quelle: wow.gamona.de


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn das stimmt..Ich freu mich.


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Juli 2009)

ALso doch MAelstrom und SÜdmeer


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2009)

Südmeerinselen können auch einem "Tsunami" zum Opfer gefallen sein - 
also auch einer Flutkatastrophe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maelstrom wirkt für mich eher wie das Zentrum - daher das A und O - denke ich mal ...
wer weiß ...

Aber auch dazu gibt es schon massig Topics -- zu den Spekulationen!
Hätte auch gut da hinein gepasst.

greetz


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (2. Juli 2009)

das erklärt auch das pic vom geteilten kalimdor... was man ja auch in ulduar sieht...
wasser + kontinent = schlecht!


----------



## Blutschwert (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> http://wow.gamona.de/wp-content/plugins/ga...daa064c9271.jpg



wrong url

Mhm ?


----------



## C4r3 (2. Juli 2009)

Blizzard hat schon zu Classic Zeiten gesagt welche Addons sie raus bringen wollen, nur ist das nie richtig bekannt geworden. kA warum...

The Burnig Crusade
Northrend
Mahlstrom  (englische bezeichnung kenne ich nicht)
Emerald Dream (Smaragdgrüner Traum)
The Legion


----------



## Unfaith (2. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe das dauert noch bis das neue addon kommt =0 geht momentan alles zu schnell hauptsache content content content..


edit: ah core2reality dann mal her mit deinen insider-gangster infos ..dass was du uns über den film erzählt hast wahr wohl noch nicht peinlich genug oder was? brauchst du so dringend aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (2. Juli 2009)

da will sich wer wichtig machen...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (2. Juli 2009)

Etwas womit wir nicht gerechnet haben bzw. "nicht rechnen werden". Also wenns das wirklich ist, bin ich doch ein bisschen enttäuscht^^

Egal, erstmal Arthas den garaus machen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2009)

könnten sich auch den Namen fürs übernächste addon reserviert haben.. man weiß ja nie


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Wer mehr wissen möchte Privatmail.
> 
> Kenne jemand bei Blizzard,habe infos.Möchte sie aber nur einzähln weitergeben.Nicht das sie Public werden.



Sag mal, wie naiv bist Du eigentlich?!
Glaubst Du wirklich, Dein "Bekannter" (wenn es ihn ünerhaupt gibt), setzt seinen Job auf's Spiel?
Und wer sagt, daß Du nicht flunkerst?
troll dich


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Juli 2009)

einzähln XD


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Maelstrom halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darauf wette ich schon seit WotLK ankündigung!


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Ich sage nicht viel,und sage auch nur sachen per pm..

Ihr müsst mir ja nicht glaubem werden wir auf der blizccon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Aber es muss ja nicht das nächste WoW Addon sein, Blizzard hat ja auch gesagt, dass sie ein anderes MMO entwickeln. Kann ja auch sein, dass das damit zu tun hat!


----------



## Whitechapel (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht viel,und sage auch nur sachen per pm..
> 
> Ihr müsst mir ja nicht glaubem werden wir auf der blizccon sehen
> 
> ...



ja ja ich hab deinen kumpel gerade gekündigt.. Bin Vorsitzender von Blizzard musst du wissen...
Hat ganz schön dumm geguckt.. Ich glaub der hasst dich jetzt..


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (2. Juli 2009)

Joa - und er wird auch nie wieder einen Computer benutzen können - seine Fingerabdrücke werden bei jedem Berühren einer Tastatur gescannt und dann zerstört sich der PC von selbst.

btw Bill Gates hier...


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/njzjr4

Glaubt ihr mir nun???


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

Gates noch?!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> http://tinyurl.com/njzjr4
> 
> Glaubt ihr mir nun???




Möp Privatserver Möp Lügendetector


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Möp Privatserver Möp Lügendetector




Gegenbeweis;

Screen login screen:
http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i240/suc...pg?t=1246403036

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...al&n=Eirhus 

Char gibts echt -,-


----------



## redsnapper (2. Juli 2009)

Aber die entscheidene Frage hat hier niemand gestellt:
WAS HABEN DIE ILLUMINATEN DAMIT ZU TUN?

Nja, schreibt den TE auch mal ruhig an, ich will nicht unhöflich sein und seine Antwort hier posten (soll man ja nicht, Top Secret und so) aber so der Knüller ist seine Information definitiv nicht...


----------



## Morcan (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Gegenbeweis;
> 
> Screen login screen:
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i2401246403036
> ...




Sollte es stimmen würde ich aufpassen...wenn du anbietest Informationen zu vergeben wird dein Freund bald tatsächlich arbeitslos


----------



## Critical Pain (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Gegenbeweis;
> 
> Screen login screen:
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i240/suc...pg?t=1246403036
> ...


Der erste Link geht nich und was is an dem zweiten Link an dem Char so besonders?

EDIT: Ok alles geklärt jetz gehts


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Sollte es stimmen würde ich aufpassen...wenn du anbietest Informationen zu vergeben wird dein Freund bald tatsächlich arbeitslos




Sage nun auch nichts mehr^^


----------



## redsnapper (2. Juli 2009)

Critical schrieb:


> Der erste Link geht nich und was is an dem zweiten Link an dem Char so besonders?


Der erste Link zeigt die Realmlist mit einem Mealstrom 3 Benannten Server drauf, im Hintergrund sieht man den Char den er da postet. Steht atm auch auf mmochampion.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (2. Juli 2009)

Finde ich etwas seltsam dass man ein Addon mit einem lvl 44 Zwerg antestet das eig. erst ab lvl 80 intressant werden sollte

Noch dazu dass es dabei eine Gilde mit 74 Spielern gibt in denen die drinnen sind...


Find ich alles SEHR seltsam. FALLS (!) es stimmen sollte und du wirklich einen Bekannten dort hast könnte ihn das jetzt seinen Job kosten da er zu 100% eine Verschwiegenheitsklausel in seinem Vertrag hat und gegen die hiermit verstoßen hat und das ganze noch einem großen Publikum zugänglich gemacht wurde. Damit ein fristloser Kündigungsgrund.


----------



## Bloodflowers (2. Juli 2009)

> Aber es muss ja nicht das nächste WoW Addon sein, Blizzard hat ja auch gesagt, dass sie ein anderes MMO entwickeln. Kann ja auch sein, dass das damit zu tun hat!



Ja genau, ein anderes MMO. Blizzard meinte auch das es nichts mit Warcraft, Starcraft oder Diablo zu tun haben wird. Da aber der "Cataclysm" direkt was mit der Geschichte von WoW zu tun hat kann man sehr sehr stark davon ausgehen, dass es sich um das nächste Addon handeln wird. 

In der US Serverliste tauchte dämlich ja auch schon für ein paar Sekunden der Server "Maelstrom 3 Test" auf. Also ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das es sich um das kommende Addon handelt.


----------



## Damatar (2. Juli 2009)

war doch klar , jetz wo die reitiere alle schwimmen können^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

lol dein armer freund, ich glaub die immernoch nicht


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Gegenbeweis;
> 
> Screen login screen:
> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i240/suc...pg?t=1246403036
> ...



EInloggen und screens zeigen^^


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

Sollte es tatsächlich stimmen, ist Dein Bekannter nun gefährdet.
Was meinst Du, wieviel Geld Blizzard damit verdient, 
zur Verkündigung des neuen addOns so eine große Zeremonie zu veranstalten.

Wenn nun einer bei denen undicht ist, wer braucht da denn noch hinzugehen.

ps.

Was mich am Einlogscreen nur stutzig macht, ist, daß es der WotLK Screen ist.
Zudem kann er dennoch von nem P-Server stammen, wo der Testserver eben so benannt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der 2. Screen sagt auch nix aus - denn kann es ja unabhängig vom 1. Screen geben.

Außerdem muss es auch nicht heißen, daß Maelstrom erscheint,
da höchstwahrscheinlich schon an beiden Nachfolgeaddons gearbeitet wird.
Bei TBC wurde bei Release auch schon längst an WotLK gearbeitet.

gn8

Hoffe, ein Mod nimmt sich dem hier endlich mal an ...


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Also,

ich möchte dazu sagen das die Bilder nicht von mir / den bekannten sind.Habe sie nur gepostet wegen das thema nestes Addon.

Zu dem thema ''Kennt Core2reality'' einen Mitarbeiter oder nicht sage ich nur wers glaubt ok wers nicht glaub pech.

Ich weiß ja wie is es und das reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Also leute,lass uns einfachmal diskutieren ob is es wird - nicht.


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Die Fotos können gefaked sein, lasst ihn doch einfach.

Das sind alles nur SPEKULATIONEN und ich denke mal solange kann Blizzard das sowieso nicht mehr geheim halten...


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> ich möchte dazu sagen das die Bilder nicht von mir / den bekannten sind.Habe sie nur gepostet wegen das thema nestes Addon.
> 
> ...



Und wie ichs verstehe ist dein ekannter der Betreiber eines Privatservers


----------



## Vrocas (2. Juli 2009)

das es ein Südmeer Addon als nextes gibt, weiß doch eh schon fast jede Sau bereits vor Wochen


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Nein bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Error2000 (2. Juli 2009)

Der Server "Maelstrom 3 Test" war wirklich für kurze Zeit online.

Zitat von mmo-champion.com



> A few days ago, one of our user also spotted a test server named "Maelstrom 3 Test" in the US server list (it only showed up for a few seconds, see This post).



Blizzard versucht wie immer alle Informationen geheim zu halten. 
Wenn man jedoch nach "Maelstrom 3 Test" googlet, dann findet man einen Thread im US-Forum. 
Der Thread wurde aber bereits gelöscht. (oh Wunder) Jedoch ist die Seite noch im Google-Cache.

Seite1:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:T2u37...=clnk&gl=at

Seite2:

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:HBTDH...=clnk&gl=at


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Nein bestimmt nicht.



Warum gibs den keine Ingame screens?


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (2. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt - ein lvl 44 Zwerg ohne Skillung in einer Gilde in der 74 Spieler sind - davon alle bis auf 10 unter lvl 10 und der höchste lvl 80... ich weiß nicht - wie sollten diese Chars den lvl 80+ Content testen?


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> das es ein Südmeer Addon als nextes gibt, weiß doch eh schon fast jede Sau bereits vor Wochen



Aha. Und wo sind die Beweise?


----------



## redsnapper (2. Juli 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ein lvl 44 Zwerg ohne Skillung in einer Gilde in der 74 Spieler sind - davon alle bis auf 10 unter lvl 10 und der höchste lvl 80... ich weiß nicht - wie sollten diese Chars den lvl 80+ Content testen?



Wie gesagt, guck selber mal auf mmochampion, da haben sie einen Erklärungsversuch gestartet.
Angeblich soll das ein entflohender eigentlich interner Testrealm sein.


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Blizzard hat den server gestartet,den verborgen er es rauf gegangen aber server wieder off.

Da würden in hintergrund seine chars angezeigt auf dem server wo er zuletzt war

einfache erklärung,sie würde kurzzeitig gestarten den verborgen den wird der server wieder aus der liste verschwunden sein darmit off für user..


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (2. Juli 2009)

LoL:c*re2reali*y 

Es wird südmeer insel,es wird mit eine flut zu tuhen haben.

Soweit ich skizzen gesehen habe wird es ausehen wie sümpfland,inis werden unterwasser inis..

es wird eine sonnige insel geben und halt eine die aus sieht wie sümpfland.

Zur story bosse etc kann ich nichts sagen,da das was ich schon ausgeplaudert habe mir schon den hals brechen kann / den bekannten.

du darfst es niergens wo public machen,auch nicht auf buffed / den tread.

Mfg c*re2reali*y


----------



## redsnapper (2. Juli 2009)

Das meinte ich mit wenigen Informationen die ich mir auch hätte ausdenke sollen...der Strom liegt halt in der Mitte und da sind so Inseln drum...


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

&#8470;1 schrieb:


> LoL:c*re2reali*y
> 
> Es wird südmeer insel,es wird mit eine flut zu tuhen haben.
> 
> ...




Du solltes es nicht pub machen,es war vor ein halben jahr wo ich es gesehen habe und es waren nur skizzen mano man echt 

jemand änders zuflammen macht euch echt spaß oder?,wie in kindergarten..


anstatt wie eine gute comy drüber zu diskutieren etc musst ihr einen echt immer flammen..


außerdem jeder kann blizzard kenne lernen zb beta tests kann man mit gms/ entwickler  in ts etc reden..es sind nur leute mein gott keine götter.


----------



## redsnapper (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Du solltes es nicht pub machen,



Für wie groß hälts du den Unterschied zwischen "schickt mir ne PM, ich sag euch alles" und "ich poste es einfach ins Forum"?
Abgesehen davon sind deine angeblichen Insider Infos erbärmlich unüberraschend und ,naja, wenig.


----------



## Damatar (2. Juli 2009)

mal ehlrich bei der TOP SECRET info was hast du erwartet?^^ was um die zeit so durch buffed geistert


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Für wie groß hälts du den Unterschied zwischen "schickt mir ne PM, ich sag euch alles" und "ich poste es einfach ins Forum"?
> Abgesehen davon sind deine angeblichen Insider Infos erbärmlich unüberraschend und ,naja, wenig.




Denkste ich sag euch alles?,wie gesagt es können davor kopfe rolen..


----------



## Cloze (2. Juli 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Finde ich etwas seltsam dass man ein Addon mit einem lvl 44 Zwerg antestet das eig. erst ab lvl 80 intressant werden sollte
> 
> Noch dazu dass es dabei eine Gilde mit 74 Spielern gibt in denen die drinnen sind...
> 
> ...



... omg.

Er hat sich auf seinem normalen Realm eingeloggt zur Charauswahl. Dann auf Realmwechseln gedrückt und den Testrealm gezeigt. Dabei siehst du, wenn du dich auf den Testrealm nocht nicht eingeloggt hat, die alte Charauswahl. Die alte Charauswahl, weil er beweisen möchte, dass er sich auf die Blizzard Realms einloggt. 
Aber du hast natürlich voll in die Scheiße gegriffen und das net verstanden.

Ob die Pics nun gefaked sind oder nicht, keine Ahnung, aber das ist der richtige Gedankengang.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

Na ich glaube mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt, daß die Screens immer noch von WotLK sind - warum?
Zum einen das Logo beim Einloggbildschirm ...
Und wer mal die Threads in den Offiforen liest, stösst auf eine sehr plausible Vermutung.
Da wird etwas von dem Server Maelstrom gesagt, den es ja nun wirklich gibt.
Und da dieser Server nur ganz kurz on war und recht neu ist, kann es der Testserver davon gewesen sein.

Somit hätte der Screen und die ganze Meldung hier absolut nix mit dem nächsten addOn zu tun.

ps. 
Seit wann werden die addOnnamen überhaupt als Servernamen aufgeführt - irgendwie auch neu und quatschig.^^

pss.


> Er hat sich auf seinem normalen Realm eingeloggt zur Charauswahl. Dann auf Realmwechseln gedrückt und den Testrealm gezeigt. Dabei siehst du, wenn du dich auf den Testrealm nocht nicht eingeloggt hat, die alte Charauswahl. Die alte Charauswahl, weil er beweisen möchte, dass er sich auf die Blizzard Realms einloggt.
> Aber du hast natürlich voll in die Scheiße gegriffen und das net verstanden.


Klingt auch sehr überzeugend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Da sieht ihr mal was ne wirgliche diskusion es,

nicht wie flammen wir andere user am besten


----------



## Livak (2. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe wir können Arthas von dem Lichkönig befreien und müssen ihn nicht töten.
Schön wäre auch eine lange Questreihe die notwendig für den Kampf gegen Arthas ist.
Klar hat Arthas Fehler gemacht und nur wenige kennen die Geschichte so gut wie ich aber er ist doch ein Mensch in der Gewalt dieses Lichs.
Inwieweit Frostmourne da ne Rolle spielt und ob es möglich ist das Schwert der Tausend Legenden zu Looten bleibt offen. Bis zum Finalen Kampf!
Hoffe der endet nicht so wie die ganze Zeit gegen Mal Garnis, der einfach jedesmal feige abhaut, ich glaube der wird in späteren Addons wieder ne wichtige Rolle spielen....


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Livak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir können Arthas von dem Lichkönig befreien und müssen ihn nicht töten.
> Schön wäre auch eine lange Questreihe die notwendig für den Kampf gegen Arthas ist.
> Klar hat Arthas Fehler gemacht und nur wenige kennen die Geschichte so gut wie ich aber er ist doch ein Mensch in der Gewalt dieses Lichs.
> Inwieweit Frostmourne da ne Rolle spielt und ob es möglich ist das Schwert der Tausend Legenden zu Looten bleibt offen. Bis zum Finalen Kampf!
> Hoffe der endet nicht so wie die ganze Zeit gegen Mal Garnis, der einfach jedesmal feige abhaut, ich glaube der wird in späteren Addons wieder ne wichtige Rolle spielen....



Ja eine lange vorquest oderso were geil wie damals bei aq40


Bin mal schlaffen, nachti


----------



## Damatar (2. Juli 2009)

Livak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir können Arthas von dem Lichkönig befreien und müssen ihn nicht töten.
> Schön wäre auch eine lange Questreihe die notwendig für den Kampf gegen Arthas ist.
> Klar hat Arthas Fehler gemacht und nur wenige kennen die Geschichte so gut wie ich aber er ist doch ein Mensch in der Gewalt dieses Lichs.
> Inwieweit Frostmourne da ne Rolle spielt und ob es möglich ist das Schwert der Tausend Legenden zu Looten bleibt offen. Bis zum Finalen Kampf!
> Hoffe der endet nicht so wie die ganze Zeit gegen Mal Garnis, der einfach jedesmal feige abhaut, ich glaube der wird in späteren Addons wieder ne wichtige Rolle spielen....


in frostkrone  gibts ne questreihe mit arthas sein gefrorenes herz wo sein rest menschlichkeit  mit bergaben ist, und wie dies endgültig vernichtet wird, und wo nochma explicit einer ( der typ mit dem thuper heiligen schwert dessen name mir auf grund der uhrzeit net einfällt) sagt das arthas nicht mehr existiert und nur noch der litchking das ruder hat daher wirds nix mit arthas retten, und zu dem er hat n paar fehler gemacht... er hat ne ganz stadt gemeuchelt noch bervor die seuche der geisel wirklich alle befallen hatte, wen du so willst gesudne unschuldige,  in wc3 so wie in höhlen der zeit 4


----------



## Racziel (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Also,
> ich möchte dazu sagen das die Bilder nicht von mir / den bekannten sind.Habe sie nur gepostet wegen das thema nestes Addon.
> Zu dem thema ''Kennt Core2reality'' einen Mitarbeiter oder nicht sage ich nur wers glaubt ok wers nicht glaub pech.
> Ich weiß ja wie is es und das reicht
> ...



1. Es reicht am Ende eines Satzes oder Absatzes >Enter< zu drücken...

2. Ich muss euch was sagen! Ist mega Geheim undso. Bin auch schon seit 2 Jahren auf der Flucht vor Blizzard's Internetagenten die jeden mit ihren Pew-Pew-Laserkanonen abschießen der Infos übers Spiel verbreitet die keiner Wissen darf! Also da wird einen neues Addon kommen, dass die Spieler zu den Südmeerinseln und dem Maelstrom bringen wird. Dort werden sie bis level 90 Questen können und als letzter Gegner wartet dann die Naga-Königin Azshara in der Nagahauptstadt in der Mitte des Maelstroms.
Und danach werden die Spieler auf Level 100 kommen können und zwar auf der Heimatwelt der brennenden Legion! Kein Scherz! Dort warten dann natürlich die ganzen großen Legions-Chefs auf uns.

3.Spaß beiseite. Blizzard hat keine Pew-Pew-Agenten und ich bin nicht auf der Flucht. Wollte nur gucken wieviel mist in einen Thread passt.

4. Jeder mit ein bissel Lore-Wissen weiss jetzt schon relativ genau was kommen wird. Maelstrom wird kommen. Wir werden Azshara und ihrer Brut aufs Maul hauen und danach weiterziehen. So wie es schon zum Erscheinen von WoW storytechnisch klar war das wir erst Illidan und dann Arthas hauen (wc3*hust*). Und wenn wir die Welt vor Naga und Geißel gerettet haben hauen wir auch noch die Anführer der brennenden Legion auf Argus um. 

Das alles ist klar. Die Frage ist nur wie und wann! Über das WIE ist sich warscheinlich nichtmal Blizzard sicher und das WANN weiss sowieso keiner (nein auch nicht Blizzard, denn wie oft wurde schon etwas verschoben?).

@Topic: Ich fände den Titel ziemlich passend. Könnte man wieder so ein Event wie mit der Geißel machen, dass mitmal lauter Naga die Städte der Welt angreifen oder so. Also ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Compléxx (2. Juli 2009)

interessanter thread...

ich freu mich auf den Mahlstrom.... :-)


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem angeblichen Maelstrom Test Server ist doch ganz einfach nen Char ausm Armory rauspicken Priv. Server aufsetzen Namen geben Char erstellen mit dem Namen/Klasse aus dem Armory und tada alle naiven Idioten glauben es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livak (2. Juli 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> in frostkrone  gibts ne questreihe mit arthas sein gefrorenes herz wo sein rest menschlichkeit  mit bergaben ist, und wie dies endgültig vernichtet wird, und wo nochma explicit einer ( der typ mit dem thuper heiligen schwert dessen name mir auf grund der uhrzeit net einfällt) sagt das arthas nicht mehr existiert und nur noch der litchking das ruder hat daher wirds nix mit arthas retten, und zu dem er hat n paar fehler gemacht... er hat ne ganz stadt gemeuchelt noch bervor die seuche der geisel wirklich alle befallen hatte, wen du so willst gesudne unschuldige,  in wc3 so wie in höhlen der zeit 4




Ahhh stimmt jetzt fällts mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab die Questreihe auch gemacht war nur schon sehr lange her.
Jaa schade und die paar Fehler mein ich nicht nur die Stadt sondern auch Söldner in Nordend dazu benutzen ihre Schiffe abzufackeln damit die Mannschaft nicht fliehen kann und dann hinterrücks die Söldner als Sündenböcke hinzustellen war schon echt mies.
Aber ich hoffe doch dass Blizzard noch zur Vernunft kommt und erkennt dass eine schöne Questreihe zum Betreten des Kampfes gegen "DEN ENDBOSS SCHLECHTHIN" einfachmal absolut notwendig ist denn sonst verliert WoW immer mehr seinen Rollenspielfaktor und es geht bald nur um Raiden Raiden Raiden und PvP PvP PvP.... aber in Richtung Rollgaming wird nicht soviel gemacht obwohl WoW hierfür eine wunderschöne Geschichte darbietet.
Mehr Zuschausequenzen wie bei der Erstellung eines Todesritters am Ende der Kampf von Arthas und dem Typ mit Ashbringer wären echt geil.


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Den Thread hätte man mal im offi Fprum aufmachen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (2. Juli 2009)

Livak schrieb:


> Ahhh stimmt jetzt fällts mir ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo zwischensequenzen bin ich auch für, und  sich vernederte umgebung  ( frag mich net wie sich das nochma schimpft ) eiskronne hat man ja stück für stück erobert , so wie auch die startgebiet des dk , das hat echt bock gemacht weil man wissen wollte was passiert als nächstes


----------



## Eomilan (2. Juli 2009)

Bei dem ganzen mit dem Test-server sollte man nicht vergessen das es den US-Server Maelstorm auch noch gibt x)
Und der "Maelstrom 3 Test" ist auch NUR in Amerika gesichtet worden ...


----------



## Livak (2. Juli 2009)

Jo muss auch sagen sehr interessante Themen die hier besprochen werden und alle so heiß diskutiert. Ich halte auch sehr viel von diesen neu eingeführten Distanzierten Gebieten. Sie bringen viel Spaß und Logik in das ganze so dass man selbst die Geschichte miterleben kann und nicht alles verpasst blos weils der rest vom server schon gemacht hat. Zum Thema Events würd ichs richtig geil finden wenn wieder sowas wie vor Nordend zu machen ( Als Geisel andere Spieler zu verseuchen die Afk waren und die dann umgenewbed werden gibts was schöneres ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber DIESMAL BLIZZARD Macht bitte IRGENDWAS UM Punkt 12.00Uhr wenn das Addon kommt!! Wir waren alle soooo enttäuscht!! und den genialen Angriff der Frostwyrme hab ihc leider auch verpasst da ich da grad Illidan aufs Maul gehauen hab ;D
Also Gute Nacht dann mal kann heute endlich mal ausschlafen YES 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (2. Juli 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ein lvl 44 Zwerg ohne Skillung in einer Gilde in der 74 Spieler sind - davon alle bis auf 10 unter lvl 10 und der höchste lvl 80... ich weiß nicht - wie sollten diese Chars den lvl 80+ Content testen?



Bist du so dumm oder tust du nur so?


----------



## Kief (2. Juli 2009)

Also der Server war ganz bestimmt kein Fake oder sonstiges und die Screenshots sinds auch nicht.


----------



## Alasken (2. Juli 2009)

was das fürne dämliche frage ^^ hier die liste wurde doch schon zu classic zeiten und vor bc veröffentlicht: 

Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


----------



## Kief (2. Juli 2009)

Alasken schrieb:


> was das fürne dämliche frage ^^ hier die liste wurde doch schon zu classic zeiten und vor bc veröffentlicht:
> 
> Draenor Set
> 
> ...




Stimmt bist jetzt genau. Und ich glaube ja das man sich darauf 100% verlassen kann.


----------



## Alasken (2. Juli 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Stimmt bist jetzt genau. Und ich glaube ja das man sich darauf 100% verlassen kann.



klar kannste des oder denkt ihr blizzard entwirft die konzepte für die addons erst en halbes jahr davor ? die arbeiten doch jetzt schon an addon 4 und wahrscheinlich auch schon an 5 ....


----------



## Kief (2. Juli 2009)

Alasken schrieb:


> klar kannste des oder denkt ihr blizzard entwirft die konzepte für die addons erst en halbes jahr davor ? die arbeiten doch jetzt schon an addon 4 und wahrscheinlich auch schon an 5 ....




Soweit würde ich nicht gehen. Aber ich denke schon das sie wissen welchen Teil der Geshcichte sie wo rein packen und wie weit sie in einem Addon gehen.. .


----------



## Annovella (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Wer mehr wissen möchte Privatmail.
> 
> Kenne jemand bei Blizzard,habe infos.Möchte sie aber nur einzähln weitergeben.Nicht das sie Public werden.




Wenn du mir ne PM schreibst mit all deinen wünschen, sage ich sie dem Nikolaus, kenne ihn, aber nicht jeder soll etwas bekommen, darum nur PM plX!...

Ich freu mich nicht auf das AddOn, zumindest noch nicht. Warum? Weil Northend noch mitten am laufen ist... nichtmal Athas ist besiegt worden.


----------



## Exhumedx (2. Juli 2009)

Das alles liegt an der Globalen Erwärmung!!!!


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich kann man schon zu 100% sagen welches, das nächste Addon wird:
Maelstrom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex4rKun (2. Juli 2009)

also wer 1 * 1 zusammenzählen kann, kann sich eh ausrechnen, was als nächstes kommt.
Wer das nicht kann, flamed, labert, postet hier weiter drumrum
Freu mich auf alle weiteren Sinnlos-Postings nach mir.


----------



## AerionD (2. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja schon seit der Ankündigung von WotLK allgemein akzeptiert dass das nächste Addon entweder im Südmeer oder im Smaragdtraum spielt.

Und wenn man bedenkt dass Aion und Champions Online kurz vor ihrem Release stehen und dass immer mehr Informationen zu SW:ToR und STO gegeben werden, wäre es wohl kaum verwunderlich wenn jetzt zufällig ein paar Infos zum nächsten WoW Addon durchsickern würden.


----------



## Maltyrion (2. Juli 2009)

ich denke auch das mahlstrom als nächstes kommen wird (wann auch immer das sein mag)
da lore wc3 technisch das einfach am meisten sinn machen würde.
das war schon mit northrend klar.
was mich aber wundert is das halt noch absolut NICHTS bekannt is obs überhaupt ein 3. addon geben wird und so bei bc wars doch auch so das se ein halbes jahr später angekündigt ham das das nächste addon northrend is (oder wars 1 jahr? ka is so lang her xD)


----------



## Shrukan (2. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich ehrlich, was kommt noch?
Der Lichkönig ist wohl besiegt, dann gehts vom kalten Nordend gehts
in den Süden ans Meer.
Also was für tolle Gegner (Bosse) erwarten einem vom Raid her?
Was für ein BG wird es geben? 
Wie wird die Spielmechanik umgesetzt, ich denke es wird viel Wasser geben.

Ich persönlich weiß nicht was ich von einem Content halten soll, der nach dem Lichking kommt
und im Endeffekt dann ein T11 kommt...


----------



## maniac-kun (2. Juli 2009)

die liste ist quasi zum 3. mal bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Blizzard trademarks "Cataclysm"
> A few days ago Blizzard filed a trademark for "Cataclysm" on the United States Patent and Trademark Office website. Cataclysm was registered for :
> 
> * Entertainment services, namely, providing on-line computer games; providing computer games that may be accessed via a global computer network; and providing on-line information in the field of computer gaming entertainment
> ...



ich gehe davon aus das sie es auf der diesjährigen blizzcon der öffentlichkeit vorstellen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (2. Juli 2009)

&#1051;&#1108;&#1202;&#1202;ø schrieb:


> das erklärt auch das pic vom geteilten kalimdor... was man ja auch in ulduar sieht...
> wasser + kontinent = schlecht!



O rly?

Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Bellthane (2. Juli 2009)

Ich freue mich zwar auch schon drauf, aber noch mehr freue ich mich jetzt mal auf das Ende von Wotlk, da ich glaube, dass es zum Schluss nochmal richtig spannend wird.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. Juli 2009)

Hört sich nicht gerade nach Eis Schnee und düsterer Atmosphäre an. - Zum Glück
Nach diesem (Meiner Meinung nach) schlecht designeten Northrend (Vor allem Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel) hoffe Ich dass das nächste addon besser wird.


----------



## Bellthane (2. Juli 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht gerade nach Eis Schnee und düsterer Atmosphäre an. - Zum Glück
> Nach diesem (Meiner Meinung nach) schlecht designeten Northrend (Vor allem Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel) hoffe Ich dass das nächste addon besser wird.



Was erwartest du dir von einer Eiswüste? In BC haben alle gejammert, weil ihnen dieses Pew Pew Laser Dinger überall nicht gefallen hat. Jetzt habt ihr ein Problem damit, dass Schnee AM NORDPOL liegt. Ich finde die Gebiete toll. Sturmgipfel zwar nicht so, aber Eiskrone ist imo der Hammer.


----------



## Rabaz (2. Juli 2009)

*gähn* ja hmm schön aber dass das nächste DIng Maelstrom-irgendwas heißt wissen wir doch seit Jahren.....und wenn sie es irgendwann wirklich ankündigen wirds von da ab nochmal 6-12 Monate dauern.

Ich nehme jetzt mal Wetten an wie lange es dauert bis hier die nächsten 3 Kopf->Tisch-threads eröffnet werden als logische Folge von diesen "news":

1. "mimimi das nächste addon kommt mir geht alles viel zu schnell"
2. "ich finde leveln bis 90 doof"
3. "kann ich wohl meine Ehrenpunkte behalten"


----------



## Strappleberry (2. Juli 2009)

Also wenn das neue Addon was mit den Südmeerinseln zu tun haben wird, freu ich mich riesig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich mal wieder eine freundliche Umgebung im Gegensatz zur ewigen dunkel-düster-deprie Stimmung Nordends^^

und bezüglich der Sache mit diesem ominösen Testserver "Maelstrom 3" da.
dass erinnert mich ein wenig als letzte Woche die News kam von dem Neruberraid mit Patch 3.2.  das war ja auch ein wenig ominös und hat für wirbel gesorgt. 
Spontan kam mir die Idee in den Sinn das das eigentlich eine gute Taktik von Blizzard ist, immer mal wieder ganz "ausversehen" kleine Infoschnipsel fallen zu lassen die dann wieder für ganz viel Disskusionsstoff sorgen. das hält die leute auch wieder bei der Stange.
aber es macht ja auch Spass zu spekulieren, sich vorzustellen was noch kommt, etc.
zudem evtl. ja auch einfach eine Super Pr Strategie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achso und wenn Cataclysm (erinnert mich immer an den Namen einer Band o_ô) echt rauskommt und die so'n gutes Stück Kalimdor wegfluten oder so, ich fänd das schon richtig genial igendwie!!
 (_kauft den Tauren Rettungsringe wenn sich deren fell mit wasser vollsaugt,woah die werden ganz schön schwer^^_)
das ganze verpackt in ein aufregendes Event, das wär doch traumhaft =D


----------



## Mungamau (2. Juli 2009)

Pic geht ned und 3 dritte addon ist für mich noch uninteressant, da der lichkönig noch ned gefallen ist...


----------



## Bloodflowers (2. Juli 2009)

> Da sieht ihr mal was ne wirgliche diskusion es,



Das ist mal echt harte Rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (2. Juli 2009)

mögliche bossgegner im maelstrom:-P
neptulon (is en kollege von unserem altem freund raggi)
azhara (chefin der nagas)
ein alter gott(vermutlich der der unterm maelstrom hockt)
wie immer ein paar trolle(zandalar die hauptstadt der trolle gehört ja auch zu den inseln)
vermutlich wird dann endlich uldum oder grim batol kommen


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> ein alter gott(vermutlich der der unterm maelstrom hockt)


woha ein reim :>
edit: HDZ5 mit der Zerstörung der Quelle der Ewigkeit wird so wie Hdz3 nur mit anderen bossen und ohne Geißel dafür mit Dämonen


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juli 2009)

Guckt euch die vielgeschmähte Liste an, da stehts schon sei Jahren drauf.

Und spart schon mal auf Unterwassermount (langsames und schnelles Mount-schwimmen)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Guckt euch die vielgeschmähte Liste an, da stehts schon sei Jahren drauf.
> 
> Und spart schon mal auf Unterwassermount (langsames und schnelles Mount-schwimmen)


glaubste mir reichen meine 7k oder soll ich auf 10 aufstocken?

edit: die meeresschildkröte kann man dann nicht mehr angeln die gibts dann beim mounthändler tja Zam XD


----------



## dämonjäger (2. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte mal *wieder* auf diese Liste, welche *pre BC *bekannt wurde hinweisen



> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...


----------



## TCCR (2. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar das neue WOW Add-on: Cataclysm.

Hurra ab ins Südmeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*freu*


----------



## Terberon (2. Juli 2009)

Naja... das Gerücht, dass es der Malstrom wird, kursiert ja schon seit einiger zeit... würde mich wirklich freuen, da ich als Nachtelfenspieler auf einem RP-Server wirklich mal interesse daran hätte, die Storry um Tyrande, Illidan und Malfurion mit zu erleben... auch wenn ich das danke der Bücher schon getan habe *g*


----------



## Potpotom (2. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes... wenn dieser Realm nun für ein paar Sekunden online war, müssten dann nicht auch Items, NPCs oder dergleichen im Arsenal zu finden sein?

Ich mein, das ein oder andere GM-Item ist ja auch drin...


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juli 2009)

dämonjäger schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal *wieder* auf diese Liste, welche *pre BC *bekannt wurde hinweisen


Oooh... diese Liste... is ja interessant was da noch so alles kommt....

Meinst Du nicht, daß diese Liste mittlerweile jeder kennen und im Schlaf rückwärts mit verbundenen Augen und einer Hand in der Hose aufsagen kann? Die liegt bei einigen Hardcorefans sicher auch schon neben der Bibel als "vergessenes Evangelium".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja, also war Blizzards _"Es wird etwas womit niemand rechnet"_ scheinbar doch nur dummes Gelaber. 
Schade, ich hatte fast dran geglaubt und mich auf was spannenderes gefreut als´n paar Inseln im Süden und die große Klospühlung im Zentrum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genickbruch (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Denkste ich sag euch alles?,wie gesagt es können davor kopfe rolen..


und mit der Rechtschreibung willst Du erzählen, dass Du gute Kontakte zu evtl. Softwareentwicklern von Blizz hast, oder ggf. wie man vermusten könnte auch in dieser Richtung beschäftigt sein könntest. 

Ich glaub Dir  kein Wort

und übrigens nicht  Sümpfland     - der Sumpf   also Sumpfland.


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juli 2009)

Kief schrieb:


> Stimmt bist jetzt genau. Und ich glaube ja das man sich darauf 100% verlassen kann.




Das Legion Set sieht sehr Überflüssig aus... man könnte es statt 100++ aauf 110 setzten..


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Das Legion Set sieht sehr Überflüssig aus... man könnte es statt 100++ aauf 110 setzten..


ach komm da gibts dann ne Q reihe wo man wieder afu 1 anfängt und dann verbesserte Skills kriegt :>


----------



## Sibanti (2. Juli 2009)

NEEIIINNN, bloß nicht noch mehr WOW, die sollten mal WOW einstampfen und ein gutes Spiel programmieren.  
So in die Richtung .....  ach nee, lieber nicht, das würde wohl zu schwer für 99,9% der Spieler werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> NEEIIINNN, bloß nicht noch mehr WOW, die sollten mal WOW einstampfen und ein gutes Spiel programmieren.
> So in die Richtung .....  ach nee, lieber nicht, das würde wohl zu schwer für 99,9% der Spieler werden.


Oo magst du kein WoW oder wie?


----------



## Nimophelio (2. Juli 2009)

Leute und Core2Reality... Wenn ihr mal genauer hinguckt seht ihr das über dem genannten Priester aus seinem Screen der Realmname Mok'Nathal steht.
Sprich es könnte auch einfach nur gefaked sein.


----------



## Azsráh (2. Juli 2009)

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20


scheint mir so als wird ne neue rasse kommen?!?!?!


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Oooh... diese Liste... is ja interessant was da noch so alles kommt....
> 
> Meinst Du nicht, daß diese Liste mittlerweile jeder kennen und im Schlaf rückwärts mit verbundenen Augen und einer Hand in der Hose aufsagen kann? Die liegt bei einigen Hardcorefans sicher auch schon neben der Bibel als "vergessenes Evangelium".
> 
> ...



"Es wird etwas womit niemand rechnet"

Der Satz an sich ist eh fürn Eimer, denn selbst mit der Möglichkeit, dass das nächste Addon deinen PC nach Installation in eine Atombombe verwandelt, welche dann die ganze Menschheit hinwegfegt, kann man theoretisch rechnen. Es gibt nix mit dem man nicht rechnen kann.

Warcraft hat eine Geschichte und wer die kennt kann sich auch ausmalen was denn noch kommen wird. Die letzten Ankündigungen der WoW Addons, Diablo 3 oder Starcraft 2 waren im Grunde genommen doch alle keine großen Überraschungen, trotzdem war es spannend und Blizzard weiß solche Ankündigungen geschickt zu präsentieren. Wer sie nicht kennt sollte sich das "Diablo 3 Announcement" auf youtube anschauen, was da los war und wie die Menge abging. Und trotzdem wussten die doch alle vorher, dass das angekündigt wird.

Ich persönlich erwarte von Addon Nr. 3 viel Atmosphäre in riesigen Unterwasserwelten und glitschigen Höhlen. Angeln unter Palmen, Kokosnusssammelquests, PvP-Schlachten mit Piratenschiffen auf offener See, endlich mal wieder ein paar Schatztruhen finden und als neuen Beruf den Rettungsschwimmer samt orangem Badeanzug, welcher meinem Zwerg sicherlich gut stehen wird. 

Viel zu schneller Content? Nö, ist wie immer gleich, wahrscheinlich frühestens Spätherbst 2010.


----------



## Jejanim (2. Juli 2009)

> _kauft den Tauren Rettungsringe wenn sich deren fell mit wasser vollsaugt,woah die werden ganz schön schwer^^_



Ich sag nur: Fett schwimmt oben ^_^


Prinzipiell lasse ich mich gerne überraschen, was Addons angeht. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass die Thematik Südmeer ganz gut passt nach dem Nordend Addon.
Warscheinlich, oder zumindest hoffe ich, dass sie es dann auch in einem Sommer veröffentlichen, damit das Feeling stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juli 2009)

A few days ago, one of our user also spotted a test server named "Maelstrom 3 Test" in the US server list (it only showed up for a few seconds, see This post). If the expansion is indeed The Maelstrom/Cataclysm, we can expect to see a few things here
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=68186


----------



## Genickbruch (2. Juli 2009)

Bloodflowers schrieb:


> Das ist mal echt harte Rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


der absolute Hammer


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo leute

Die Rechtschreibung von mir was gestern nicht so gut,stimme ich euch voll kommen zu.War aber verdammt müde.


Habe nochmal was für euch:

Auch hier möchte ich auf diese, aus der pre BC Zeit stammenden, Liste hinweisen. (Einige dürften sie evtl noch kennen)


Zitat:
- Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

- Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

- Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

- Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

- Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+


----------



## zkral (2. Juli 2009)

Theorie 1: Wenn du wirklich einen Freund dort hättest und der auch noch Insider-Infos rausrücken würde...warum ins Buffed-Forum? Damit ließe sich richtig Geld machen, denn solche Infos sind Gold Wert für jedes Presseunternehmen.

Theorie 2: Wenn dein Freund wirklich die Infos rausrücken will, wer sagt, dass es keine Pre-Marketing-Kampagne ist? Große Kundenanzahlen wollen vorher auf ihre Reaktionen geprüft werden. Folglich wird eine indirekte Auswertung gestartet, indem man die Reaktionen auf bestimmte Infos analysiert. Aber dazu müssten erst mal die Infos publik werden, und dazu würden sich andere Methoden deutlich einfacher gestalten als eine "ich weiss was aber ich sags nur denen die mich anschreiben" Methode.

Theorie 3: Du hast keinen Freund bei Blizz.


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Theorie 1: Wenn du wirklich einen Freund dort hättest und der auch noch Insider-Infos rausrücken würde...warum ins Buffed-Forum? Damit ließe sich richtig Geld machen, denn solche Infos sind Gold Wert für jedes Presseunternehmen.
> 
> Theorie 2: Wenn dein Freund wirklich die Infos rausrücken will, wer sagt, dass es keine Pre-Marketing-Kampagne ist? Große Kundenanzahlen wollen vorher auf ihre Reaktionen geprüft werden. Folglich wird eine indirekte Auswertung gestartet, indem man die Reaktionen auf bestimmte Infos analysiert. Aber dazu müssten erst mal die Infos publik werden, und dazu würden sich andere Methoden deutlich einfacher gestalten als eine "ich weiss was aber ich sags nur denen die mich anschreiben" Methode.
> 
> Theorie 3: Du hast keinen Freund bei Blizz.



Intressiert mich nicht was ihr denkt,ich weiß wie is es und das reicht.

Außerdem diskutieren wir über das Addon,nicht wer kennt wen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Theorie 1: Wenn du wirklich einen Freund dort hättest und der auch noch Insider-Infos rausrücken würde...warum ins Buffed-Forum? Damit ließe sich richtig Geld machen, denn solche Infos sind Gold Wert für jedes Presseunternehmen.
> 
> Theorie 2: Wenn dein Freund wirklich die Infos rausrücken will, wer sagt, dass es keine Pre-Marketing-Kampagne ist? Große Kundenanzahlen wollen vorher auf ihre Reaktionen geprüft werden. Folglich wird eine indirekte Auswertung gestartet, indem man die Reaktionen auf bestimmte Infos analysiert. Aber dazu müssten erst mal die Infos publik werden, und dazu würden sich andere Methoden deutlich einfacher gestalten als eine "ich weiss was aber ich sags nur denen die mich anschreiben" Methode.
> 
> Theorie 3: Du hast keinen Freund bei Blizz.


und ich denke wir sollten diesen Troll ignorieren!


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juli 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> "Es wird etwas womit niemand rechnet"
> 
> Der Satz an sich ist eh fürn Eimer, denn selbst mit der Möglichkeit, dass das nächste Addon deinen PC nach Installation in eine Atombombe verwandelt, welche dann die ganze Menschheit hinwegfegt, kann man theoretisch rechnen. Es gibt nix mit dem man nicht rechnen kann.
> 
> Warcraft hat eine Geschichte und wer die kennt kann sich auch ausmalen was denn noch kommen wird.[...]


Es HAT aber niemand damit gerechnet, daß das nächste Addon ein Atombomben-Upgrade für den PC wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auf Warcraft bezogen war diese Aussage Tinnef, da eh fast jeder mit dem _Südmeer/Murksstrom_ bzw. dem _Schmandgrünen Alptraum_ gerechnet hat.





callahan123 schrieb:


> und als neuen Beruf den Rettungsschwimmer samt orangem Badeanzug, welcher meinem Zwerg sicherlich gut stehen wird.


Nur wenns für Ingenieure einen *Bauplan für Brustimplantate* gibt... zwecks zusätzlicher Rüstung, Unterwasseratmung und enormen Auftrieb wenn man´s mal eilig nach oben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Core2Reality schrieb:


> Auch hier möchte ich auf diese, aus der pre BC Zeit stammenden, Liste hinweisen. (Einige dürften sie evtl noch kennen)
> 
> Zitat:
> - Draenor Set
> ...


Das war jetzt das dritte oder vierte Mal (incl. Fullquotes) auf diesen 6 Seiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Vielleicht sollte ein Mod diese Liste endlich mal mit einem Sticky-Fred auf Seite 1 "ehren" wo jeder seine Ergüsse dazu ablassen kann. Vielleicht wird sie dann nicht mehr so oft überall gepostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (2. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ich denke wir sollten diesen Troll ignorieren!




Wir reden über das Adddon,nicht wer kennt wen.Wie oft noch.


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Es HAT aber niemand damit gerechnet, daß das nächste Addon ein Atombomben-Upgrade für den PC wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich traue Blizzard ALLES zu (jemand hat doch schon die Illuminaten genannt, oder nicht?)
Unterwasseratmung gibts ja schon ne Menge für Ingis. Es gab bereits einen Helm und ein Gürtelupgrade. 

Ich würde mir da eher das "Anti-Hai-Spray" aus dem alten Klassiker "Batman hält die Welt in Atem" wünschen, oder eben gleich einen mechanischen Robin, der mich dann mit solchen Gimmicks jederzeit versorgt.


----------



## Azsráh (2. Juli 2009)

Hab grad mit Aiman telefoniert

Galileo Mysterie is dran an dem Fall^^

ach ja die Illuminaten haben bestätigt das die liste bzw. "Das vergessene Evangelium" aus einer Zeit vor den Kreuzzügen(Crusade)StammtxD


----------



## selberwolf (2. Juli 2009)

So abwägig ist das Südmeer nun ja nicht.
Im interview war ja die frage nach einer Zul Instanz, wo angedeutet wurde, das man auch mal ein addon ohne auskommt.
Warum wohl ??
Finde es aber interessant, das man im Südmeer dann höchst warscheinlich wieder auf die alt bekannten Zandalar treffen wird. Wobei ja schon ein neuer Erfolg feststehn würde ^^, den Stamm der Zandalar und eine weitere Fraktion auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen.

Auch kann ich mir lustig vorstellen wenn unsere Blutsegel Admiräle versuchen in der Goblin Hauptstadt ein Quest anzunehmen.

Sind natürlich alles Spekulationen, einfach abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juli 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich traue Blizzard ALLES zu (jemand hat doch schon die Illuminaten genannt, oder nicht?)
> Unterwasseratmung gibts ja schon ne Menge für Ingis. Es gab bereits einen Helm und ein Gürtelupgrade.


Aber nicht als Brustimplantate (passen zu dem von Dir geforderten Rettungsschwimmer-Beruf). Denkbar wäre da auch, daß jeweils ein Schlauch aus jedem Nippel ausgefahren werden kann der es dem Träger (der Hupen) ermöglicht, zwei Mitspielern ohne längeren Atem als "Unterwassertaxi" zu dienen und mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das gäbe _"an der Brust hängen"_ eine ganz neue Bedeutung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (2. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> ich hoffe das dauert noch bis das neue addon kommt =0 geht momentan alles zu schnell hauptsache content content content..


naja bis patch 3.4 werden wir mit nordend vorlieb nehmen müssen... ich schätz das nächstes jahr im august-oktober das neue addon kommen wird


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

selberwolf schrieb:


> Auch kann ich mir lustig vorstellen wenn unsere Blutsegel Admiräle versuchen in der Goblin Hauptstadt ein Quest anzunehmen.



Spieler: "Grüß gott erwürdiger Goblin cih würde gerne..:"

Goblin: "Wahh n Blutsegelbukanier tötet ihn!!!!!!!einseinseinslbutelf"

Spieler: "OMFG shice BLizzard warum habt ihr das nid vorher gesagt!!!!""§§§$$$"

Blizzard: "uns ist das Problem bekannt wir arbeiten daran"


----------



## cesy32 (2. Juli 2009)

war doch schön länger bekannt sie wusten nich ob grüner drachendraum oder wie es heist oder cataclysm (südmeer) kommt als nächstes kommt hab ich glaub auch hir im buffed forum gelesen for halben jahr oder so


----------



## Jahmaydoh (2. Juli 2009)

Core2Reality schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> ....
> Habe nochmal was für euch:
> 
> ...


Ja weil sie ein anderer schon auf Seite 5 gepostet hat -.-


----------



## Azsráh (2. Juli 2009)

@ cesy32 des ist der Smaragdgrüne Traum


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ich denke wir sollten diesen Troll ignorieren!



Oder noch besser Dich!
Er kann doch seine Meinung posten - bei so einem fragwürdigen Eingangspost.



Core2Reality schrieb:


> Intressiert mich nicht was ihr denkt,ich weiß wie is es und das reicht.
> Außerdem diskutieren wir über das Addon,nicht wer kennt wen.



Und wozu postest Du es dann hier, Deine tolle Nachricht etc.?
Kannst Dir doch ausmalen, wie lebhaft die Meinungen hier nur so herausposaunt werden!
Und ...
Bist Du immer noch zu müde?
Toll, daß Du die Liste nochmals postest - gab es bereits mehrere Male nun schon hier.


Es wundert mich eh, daß dieses Topic noch offen ist - da es schon massig Topics dazu gibt.
Aber nein - Hauptsache mal selber n Topic eröffnet ...


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Sibanti schrieb:


> NEEIIINNN, bloß nicht noch mehr WOW, die sollten mal WOW einstampfen und ein gutes Spiel programmieren.
> So in die Richtung .....  ach nee, lieber nicht, das würde wohl zu schwer für 99,9% der Spieler werden.



Aber WoW ist doch ein richtig gutes Spiel. Oder gibt es da noch eine andere Version?


----------



## Moktheshock (2. Juli 2009)

um mal auf das addon zurück zu kommen^^ erinnert ihr euch noch letztes jahr als blizzard angeblich ausversehen den Projektor angelassen hat mit dem "World of Warcraft Warth of The lich King "logo

genau das selbe ist das nun hier, es ist von blizzard ein gewolltes heiß machen das alle auf die Bcom09 geiern und sich dann über wow Addon 3 freuen.

Aber iwie hab ich im gefühl das wir ein Auge auf DB3 und SC 2 haben sollten^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Oder noch besser Dich!
> Er kann doch seine Meinung posten - bei so einem fragwürdigen Eingangspost.


??? warum mich jetzt ich sag doch nur das wir diesen Troll also den "hey ich kenn jemanden bei blizz der hat geheime infos wer die haben will PM an mich"
genau diesen das wir den ignorieren sollten -.- meine güte


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

*LordofDemons*, sry ich dachte, Du hast Dich auf deinen Vorposter bezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Juli 2009)

warum befasst ihr euch mit dem core2 ... leute das so belanglos ... was sagen die screens aus .. null nix 
andererseits war es doch hinlänglich bekannt, dasz aufgelistet addons kommen, warum tut ihr alle so überrascht? ah ja ihr habt euch die köpfe heisz geredet, wie easy alle ist und das blizz alles tot macht und überhaupt und sowieso ah schaut euch eure freds der letzten wochen an...
kleiner tip: schaut euch die schlacht um unterstadt an .)


----------



## Seridan (2. Juli 2009)

Wurde vorhin auf mmo-Champion. com von einem user gepostet.

_______________________________________________________

Pretty much fits the bill with:

Finally a fairly recent posting from someone claiming to be a "Go Fetch Me a Coffee" no one guys in blizzard who had friends that told him some about the projects they were working on. Due to the economy he was let go.

Here is what he posted:

Well,

With the failing economy and the initial 4% stock fall Blizzard decided to take precautions and shave about seventy of its "fluff" employees as they call them. We do little things around Blizzards HQ. Honestly it just looks good on a college graduates resume. But I was there long enough to make some decent friends in the company. And I learned a few things from some friends who shared with me things they ought not be sharing.

Like the details and plans for the next expansion that they have already started on.

Right now it is tentatively being called "Depths of the Dark Tide" or sometimes the name "Depths of the Emerald Tide", or "The Surging Depths" all names are getting tossed around for finality. DotDT Great acronym right? Well anyways, as always, Blizzard keeps coming up with new ideas to keep the game fresh. They have some real whoppers they are planning apparently.

Here is just a few things I heard/seen would be in there.

-No New Races
-Two New Hero Classes
*Archdruid
*Blade Master
-New Ocean Exploration System
-Underwater and Sea Top Siege Combat with Customizable boats and submarines.
-"Shove Off" Zoning from anywhere in Azeroth
-Level Cap is only 85* There are some discrepancies.

Apparently Azshara has been cooking something up. Deep within The Rift of the Maelstrom, Azshara has been up something new. She has began using Titan Technology along with the dark energies still resonating from the Well of Eternity to... create water? That's right. She creates huge pulses of water in the Rift that spew up into the world creating massive tidal waves causing the ocean to slowly encroach on the rest of the world. Flooding the world is her dream, however there are side effects she wasn't expecting. The floods or named by the outside world as "The Surge" are pulses of stormy waves that crash into everything raising the water level. This is sending the world out of balance and adversely affecting the Emerald dream, causing the nightmare to swell like the tides rising in the real world. This apparently colapses the planet eventually, meaning all the heroes of the world have the stop Azshara before she screws things up.


Tentative Zone Lists

Zones work differently after you leave Gilneas. They are separated into Seas. Subzones are the islands and various other thing's you come across. The subzone islands aren't as big as normal zones, but the ocean is supposively going to be of grandeur size.

Gilneas
Finally you get to see behind the gate. Gilneas led by Tarn Greymane finally opens it's gates as the Surge threatens to over take them. Because of this calamity both horde and alliance can prove themselves through a series of phase quests.

They are leading supplier of boats at the beginning of the expansion.

Kul Tiras
One of the main islands, A town called Boralus will be a major port here for the alliance and will be used a bit through out the expansion. It's one of the few non tropical islands in the expansion. This is where the alliance starts to first learn about the Surge.

Tel Abim
Tropical island of Tel Bim. Concept art is showing it to be a bright and tropical paradise with very scenic beaches. The Goblins are trying to start tourism/vacation resort here, but of course they need you to clean the island up for them first.

Zandalar Island
Whats an expansion without a Troll area. The trolls are trying to get their great land tamed and are attempting something called "Land Mending" involving weaving ley lines to repair their fractured island. There are various tribes of Trolls here from all around the world, friendly and unfriendly.

Kezan
The big island is home to many things including the home town of the Goblins... Undermine. The Goblins facing the Surge agreed to let the alliance and the horde use Undermine as a home base to combat the Maelstrom. This will be the one of the two next Shattarah/Dalaran type cities. Goblin submarines are popular here as well.

The Broken Islands
Home of the Blade Master's starting island of Saramar, The Stormreaver Bay, Tomb of Sargeras, one of the first 5 mans.(And no, there is no Sageras in his Tomb)

Plunder Island
Home of the Bloodsail. A 5 man will be here as well as quite a bit quests dealing with the various attacks all over the South Sea's dealing with their raiding and ... well... plundering. The Bloodsails are almost as popular as Murlocs this time around. They are everywhere.


The Maelstrom is a main zone, with a bunch of subzones in it as well.
There are alot of 5 mans surrounding the main rift as well as the capital of Nazjatar. This zone is supposively massive. All of these zones are underwater mainly and require the goblin submarines to explore. A lot of siege vehicles come into play here. Much like the Boats work on the surface of the ocean, in the maelstrom the submarines come into play. Of course a lot of the zones have "air pocket" areas in them where you get off of your sub to explore.
The Rift is where Azshara is producing her mighty Surge and will be one of the final raid instances in the expansion.

Ok, this sounds like alot of zones... but the islands really aren't that big. All of the Ocean is maybe 4 zones.

This is where the Emerald dream comes into play along with the Arch Druid Hero class.

The Roaming Flats
The ever changing lands of the Roaming Flats... built to be a defense mechanism against invaders of the Emerald dream, of course the nightmare infection has messed things up here. It is highly confusing and never looks the same twice. From what I hear this is one of blizzard's new babies. The next step after phasing quests. The zone actually changes every hour and locations relocate themselves. This zone has a huge quest chain that you need to complete to get to the rest of the emerald dream.

The Dying Paradise
The most corrupt part of the emerald dream. Dying trees slowly fall down to the ground. Horrific twisted versions of azeroth animals roam attacking anything near them. Black darkness spreads in some areas while it looks like fall time in others. A huge offensive of druids attempts to push back the corruption.

The Tangled Sky
This sounds like the most interesting zone in expansion imho. A series of winding roots tangled through the sky. Not sure how this one will work to be honest. But it sure is... different?

The Eye of Ysera
Overly bright green energy spews in this still pristine part of the emerald dream. The flows are trying to push back the nightmare infection leaving pretty little rows of flowers and trees in it's wake. The architecture is unique slightly similar to the night elf structures. There is a massive town here and will act as another Dalaran/Shattarah.

The Sleeping Grove and The Breathing Grove
The starting area for the Archdruids. Not much else is known.


Ocean/Depths Exploration/Shove Off
Boats! Submarines!
The new system is going to involve you actually building and customizing you're own boats to sail the sea's with. The sea's are very open and full of little cavern's and other things in the middle of nowhere. Well this is what they are aiming for anyway. Pirate attacks and sea monsters to follow.
This is going to be one of the new selling points come the expansion. Boat and submarine battles amongst players.

You get to customize your boats with different parts improving it's performance, speed, armor, and weapons. They will be using the same system as siege vehicles but they will probably add more bells and whistles.

Also you can upgrade from boats at 84 to submarines. This will be the only way to enter Maelstrom. Subs will be much like boats be be underwater. The better parts will come from engineers. This will be their new direction. They will get epic parts like blacksmithing gets epic weapons.

Oh, no flying mounts when over the ocean. The Surge prevents you from flying. Enjoy the sea's. You can enter the sea's off any beach in Azeroth by going over the fatigue area while in a boat.


New Leveling System
They are pushing forward with a more story driven progression. Northrend has some great story driven quest lines.
You still gain experience but there caps. Upon reaching enough experience to level you must complete quest chains to unlock the next level. They will be soloable. It's just in concept stages right now, and they are expecting a lot of whining if they do decide to go through with it. But they want players to feel progression just besides gear and seeing new raids.
It might not make it through, but how many other things that are planned get scrapped?


Archdruids

Archdruids... why those are just leader druids. And who would want to play a normal druid when there are ARCH druids. Yeah I know right. But they do play quite differently.
The Archdruids are the druids trapped in the emerald dream. These druids focus more on the ethereal aspect of druids. Their abilities are suppose to reflect their control over the emerald dream. No spells have really been discussed that I personally know of.
They are going to continue like death knights and have an impressive starter zone inside the Emerald dream that involves them fighting off the nightmare and waking themselves up. They work with Malfurion himself.

Blade Masters:
These clever brutes have taken up residence in the Saramar ruins. They use it as their training grounds testing their trainees on the residents of the ruins. The whole zone is to prove yourself. Half of the starter zone is you on a large boat with other graduated blade masters heading back to the mainland. You fight off sea monsters and pirates etc on what they try to make feel like a long journey home.

Blade Masters are going to tri-wield. They will equip 2 one-handed items and then 1 two hander. I am not sure exactly how that works but different skills use different weapons. They have a "reactive" skill set. Where certain skills are only usable after using other skills. An example I was given was Sliding Slash, it's like a damaging charge, after using that attack two other skills become available. Each of those two skills break off into 2 or three other possible skills. So different attacks are available depending on how you start the fight. You would have a whole different slew of options if you started the fight up close instead of using sliding slash to gain distance. If you don't use the next in the set of skills in 5 seconds, it starts over again. There are also finishers... There are 5 tiers of skills in the set up. Sliding slash being a first tier and so on. You have a special attack button that will do a different attack based on the tier you are on and the last used skill. It ends the combo.

______________________________________________________________________________

Ob es stimmt sei mal dahingestellt. Ist aber nett zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=70411.195


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juli 2009)

Seridan schrieb:


> *Tentative Zone Lists*
> Gilneas
> Kul Tiras
> Tel Abim
> ...


Naja, sollte daran wirklich irgendwas Wahres sein würden sie damit den *Süden*, den *Maelstrom *und wohl auch den *Smaragdgrünen Schnarch* in einem Rutsch durchjuckeln... ist da etwa langsam ein Ende in Sicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings gleich zwei neue Heldenklassen und ein (mögl.) Levelcap schon bei 85 klingt dann doch wieder wenig realistisch.

Aber sowas kommt halt raus wenn jemand jemanden kennt der einen kennt der für denjenigen einen Kaffee holt der den Schreibtisch von jemandem putzt der schonmal am Blizzard-HQ vorbeigefahren ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (2. Juli 2009)

cesy32 schrieb:


> war doch schön länger bekannt sie wusten nich ob grüner drachendraum oder wie es heist oder cataclysm (südmeer) kommt als nächstes kommt hab ich glaub auch hir im buffed forum gelesen for halben jahr oder so



grüner drachendraum ist wirklich mal geil, hört sich auch gar nicht so komisch an wie dieses wras ofse lizjging


----------



## Neq' (2. Juli 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> ja ja ich hab deinen kumpel gerade gekündigt.. Bin Vorsitzender von Blizzard musst du wissen...
> Hat ganz schön dumm geguckt.. Ich glaub der hasst dich jetzt..



Whitechapel FTW! Muss hier auch mal mitspammen...


----------



## Rygel (2. Juli 2009)

super, seridan! DAS habe ich gesucht.

schön, dass sich in bezug auf das nächste addon was zu tun scheint. ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr "die liste" überhaupt noch bezweifelt. klar, dass nicht immer alles umgesetzt wird, aber ein großteil darauf hat sich doch bereits bewahrheitet! wisst ihr noch als das erste northrend-bild im www aufgetaucht ist? da gabs dann große diskussionen über echtheit und wilde spekulationen über den inhalt von addon #2. fakt ist aber: es ist genau so gekommen wie der erste beweis es schließen ließ. ich habe mich damals geärgert wie ich so dumm sein konnte dies zu ignorieren als WotLK angekündigt wurde.

überall schreit es MAELSTROM aus dem www: namensbuchungen, plappernde ex-praktikanten, usw. und keiner glaubt es? unglaublich!

was mich allerdings ein wenig stutzig macht ist der name. "Depths of the Dark Tide", "Depths of the Emerald Tide" oder "The Surging Depths" klingt doch weitaus plausibler als "cataclysm".


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

ich denke das es so kommen wird wie es geschrieben steht 

ohh du großer prophet bringe uns neue information!!!


----------



## KodiakderBär (2. Juli 2009)

klingt alles in allem sehr interesant nur lvl cap85:-/ naja un das mit dieser neuen art zu lvln glaub ich wenigereinma weil welche wieder am weinen sein werden das alle ihnen immer ihre mops wwgfarmen die sie brauchen um die lvl höher zu steigen außerdem naja wie würdet ihr euch fühlen wenns auf einma heißt nein ihr könnt nicht mehr einfach alles tot kloppen sondern MÜSST die q machen vor allem pvp spieler werden heulen bis zum geht nicht mehr weil sie dadurch erstma wieder pve machn müssen bevor sie wieder pvp betreiben können


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Seridan schrieb:


> With the failing economy and the initial 4% stock fall Blizzard decided to take precautions and shave about seventy of its "fluff" employees as they call them. We do little things around Blizzards HQ. Honestly it just looks good on a college graduates resume. But I was there long enough to make some decent friends in the company. And I learned a few things from some friends who shared with me things they ought not be sharing.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diejenigen, die tatsächlich am Spieldesign arbeiten, so geschwätzig sind, oder ob diese Freunde überhaupt existieren.

Jedenfalls ist es eine gute Zusammenfassung all dessen, was in der Gerüchteküche so kocht. Möglicherweise ist diese Art Mundpropaganda ja auch im Sinne der Erfinder...


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> vor allem pvp spieler werden heulen bis zum geht nicht mehr weil sie dadurch erstma wieder pve machn müssen bevor sie wieder pvp betreiben können



Richtig so!


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (2. Juli 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> um mal auf das addon zurück zu kommen^^ erinnert ihr euch noch letztes jahr als blizzard angeblich ausversehen den Projektor angelassen hat mit dem "World of Warcraft Warth of The lich King "logo
> 
> genau das selbe ist das nun hier, es ist von blizzard ein gewolltes heiß machen das alle auf die Bcom09 geiern und sich dann über wow Addon 3 freuen.
> 
> Aber iwie hab ich im gefühl das wir ein Auge auf DB3 und SC 2 haben sollten^^



Seh ich genau so ist alles von Blizz gewollt. Wie mit dem Relasedatum von wotlk wo es früher raus kam als Blizz es veröffentlicht hatte. Blizz will uns nach den ganzen Mist den sie gebaut haben an der Leine halten, damit wir unser Augenmerk auf die ganzen Fehler was Blizz macht verlieren.


----------



## Bitialis (2. Juli 2009)

Wir ham doch alle solche Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner passt auf meine Rechtschreibung auf, seiner arbeitet dafür bei Blizzard.

Da hab ich wohl den Zonk gezogen.


----------



## boonfish (2. Juli 2009)

Vllt hat es ja auch mit dem WoW-film zutun. 
Man weiß ja nie.
ich lehn mich einfach entspannt zurück und lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (2. Juli 2009)

Maelstrom und Südmeer wären ja sowas von nice ! Also wenn das kommt, spiele ich noch ´ne ganze Weile WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Mit ´ne ganze Weile meine ich ´ne ganze Weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Kief (2. Juli 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> "Es wird etwas womit niemand rechnet"
> 
> Der Satz an sich ist eh fürn Eimer, denn selbst mit der Möglichkeit, dass das nächste Addon deinen PC nach Installation in eine Atombombe verwandelt, welche dann die ganze Menschheit hinwegfegt, kann man theoretisch rechnen. Es gibt nix mit dem man nicht rechnen kann.
> 
> ...




Das macht Laune auf mehr. Schön geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (2. Juli 2009)

Gibt es net ne Stadt von den Trollen im Südmeer? Oder war es von den Goblins?
Emerald Dream wird bestimmt nen eigenes Komplettes Addon ( bestimmt auch eins der letzten)

Nja sicher ist ja noch nix aber wird eh noch ewig dauern ...


----------



## Kief (2. Juli 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Gibt es net ne Stadt von den Trollen im Südmeer? Oder war es von den Goblins?
> Emerald Dream wird bestimmt nen eigenes Komplettes Addon ( bestimmt auch eins der letzten)
> 
> Nja sicher ist ja noch nix aber wird eh noch ewig dauern ...




Es war die Golbinhauptstadt.

Und Emerald Dream wird mit dem nächsten Addon kommen da es zu Maelstorm zeitlich einfahc nur passend ist.


----------



## Segojan (2. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> was mich allerdings ein wenig stutzig macht ist der name. "Depths of the Dark Tide", "Depths of the Emerald Tide" oder "The Surging Depths" klingt doch weitaus plausibler als "cataclysm".



Gibts doch oft: "Arbeitstitel". Ich denke schon, die Eintragung für "Cataclysm" ist kein Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl, sondern mit einer altgriechischen Tempelsäule.

Und so ein richtig knackiges Schlagwort macht als Titel auch mehr her als ein "Dings of the Tralala".

Die Idee "Erreiche Stufe 8x - Mache eine Quest(-Reihe) - Sammle erst danach Erfahrungspunkte für die nächste Stufe" fände ich übrigens ganz prima. Das wäre was für alle die, die ingame nach Zielen suchen.


----------



## Maerad (2. Juli 2009)

Cataclysm ... heisst eigentlich eher Katastrophe ... da ist nichts in sachen "Flutkatastrophe" enthalten. Kann auch mit dem smaragdgrünen Traum zu tun haben ..,. man stelle sich vor die Drachen wachen daraus auf ... :3


----------



## seppix@seppix (2. Juli 2009)

Allein diese verdammten Nagas fertig zu amchen ist für mich ein Grund dieses Addon herbeizuwünschen.

Un klar kommt das auch ..
Die Liste hat sich noch nie geirrt und das hier bestätigt noch einmal die richtigkeit dieser liste


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Allein diese verdammten Nagas fertig zu amchen ist für mich ein Grund dieses Addon herbeizuwünschen.
> 
> Un klar kommt das auch ..
> Die Liste hat sich noch nie geirrt und das hier bestätigt noch einmal die richtigkeit dieser liste


Die liste hat sich bis jetzt wirklcih nicht geirrt und die leisen infos die immer irgendjemand von irgendwo herzieht waren sogar zu Wotlk richtig also ich denke das dieser eine englische post auch ziemlich echt sein könnte zumindestens ist schlüssig was darin steht


----------



## Haramann (2. Juli 2009)

was heißt maelstrom nochmal? is das nich was vom melee shaman oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## Kuhmuh (2. Juli 2009)

Na wenn des so is bleibt mia grod no oans zum song: OIS GUADE!


----------



## Miyazaki-0o0 (2. Juli 2009)

cool wär eine Riesige Unterwasserstadt mit einer Luftkuppel xD


----------



## Gierdre (2. Juli 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erwarte von Addon Nr. 3 viel Atmosphäre in riesigen Unterwasserwelten und glitschigen Höhlen. Angeln unter Palmen, Kokosnusssammelquests, PvP-Schlachten mit Piratenschiffen auf offener See, endlich mal wieder ein paar Schatztruhen finden und als neuen Beruf den Rettungsschwimmer samt orangem Badeanzug, welcher meinem Zwerg sicherlich gut stehen wird.



Coole Ideen, und es gibt Sonnenschutzcreme, die die Abhärtung verstärkt...

Nein, im Ernst, der Stimmungswechsel zu Nordend würde mir gut gefallen.
Unterwasserwelten fände ich genial. 
Man könnte ne Menge spassiger Sachen daraus machen.
Und ja die Schildkröte aus Nordend und das schwimmen der Reittiere würde doch dazu passen.


----------



## Jiwari (2. Juli 2009)

Maerad schrieb:


> Cataclysm ... heisst eigentlich eher Katastrophe ... da ist nichts in sachen "Flutkatastrophe" enthalten. Kann auch mit dem smaragdgrünen Traum zu tun haben ..,. man stelle sich vor die Drachen wachen daraus auf ... :3



*Jiwari: Herr Wiki, was ist ihre Meinung zu dieser Aussage?*

*Wiki: Kataklysmus - Der Ausdruck Kataklysmus (vom latinisierten cataclysmus aus altgriechisch kataklysmos, aus kataklýzein „überschwemmen“, von katá „hinunter“- + klýzein „(weg)spülen“) bezeichnet in der Geologie eine erdgeschichtliche Katastrophe, z. B. eine plötzliche Vernichtung oder Zerstörung. Im Griechischen bezeichnet dieser Ausdruck insbesondere auch die biblische Sintflut.

Allgemein wird dieser Begriff verwendet, um eine sehr große, alles zerstörende Katastrophe zu beschreiben.
*

(Wie du sehen kannst hat das Wort Kataklysmus sehr wohl etwas mit einer Flutkatastrophe zu tun, genaugenommen sogar mit DER Flutkatastrohe der Menschlichen Historie, ferner man der Bibel glauben darf.)
*
Jiwari: Oh, dem anschein nach will ihr Sohn uns auch noch etwas sagen.

WoWWiki: Cataclysm - Cataclysm may also refer to the "Great Sundering", or the destruction of Draenor.

Great Sundering -  The Great Sundering, also known as simply the Sundering or the Cataclysm, was a world event which reshaped Azeroth approximately 10,000 years ago at the end of the War of the Ancients. This event was triggered due to the Well of Eternity being destroyed.

Prior to the Sundering, there was only one continent on Azeroth, referred to as Kalimdor. In the catastrophic explosion, eighty percent of the land mass was destroyed, leaving behind the major continents and scattered islands that are known today: Northrend, Kezan, the Eastern Kingdoms, and the remnant still referred to as Kalimdor.

The site of the Well of Eternity became a swirling vortex of power known as the Maelstrom. *

(Übersetzung: Kataklysmus - Mit Kataklysmus bezieht man sich meist auf "Die Große Trennung", oder die Zerstörung von Draenor

Die Große Trennung/Spaltung - Die Große Trennung, auch bekannt unter dem Namen die Trennung oder Kataklysmus, war ein Welt Ereigniss welches das Erscheinungsbild Azeroth's vor ca. 10.000 Jahren, am Ende des Kriegs der Ahnen, vollkommen veränderte. Der Auslöser für diesen Vorfall war die Zerstörung des Brunnens der Ewigkeit.

Vor der Spaltung gab es lediglich einen Kontinent auf Azeroth, auch bekannt als Kalimdor. In einer gigantischen Explosion wurden 80% der Landmasse in fetzen gerißen und formten die Welt wie wir sie heute kennen, mit ihren 3 großen kontinenten und vielen verstreuten Inseln welche wir heute kennen als: Nordend, Kezan, Die Östlichen Königreiche und den rest des einstigen Superkontinents, bekannt als Kalimdor.)

(Merke: Der Kataklysmus ist in diesem Bezug also sehr wohl ein begriff welcher den Mahlstrom mit einbezieht, demnach ist es also Denkbar, ferner das neue Add-on nun wirklich Cataclysm genannt werden sollte, das uns die Entwickler dieses mal die möglichkeit eröffnen werden das Südmeer und vor allem den Mahlstrom zu erkunden.)

*Jiwari: Vielen Dank für ihr kurzes Statement, wünsche noch einen schönen Tag!*


----------



## Drakhgard (2. Juli 2009)

Mahlstrom:

Endboss wird wahrscheinlich der Naga-Gott

Smaragdgrüner Traum:

Endboss wird "Der Alptraum", Lord Xavius oder Aszhara

Legion:

Endboss wird Sargeras


----------



## Nexilein (2. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber hier heben einige sogar fett hervor, dass "Die Liste" vor BC in Umlauf gekommen ist... könnte da mal bitte jemand einen Link posten?
Das früheste was ich kenne ist dieser Foreneintrag.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war aber WotLK schon angekündigt und die Geographie Nordrends bekannt...


----------



## großvadder (2. Juli 2009)

cesy32 schrieb:


> war doch schön länger bekannt sie wusten nich ob grüner drachendraum oder wie es heist oder cataclysm (südmeer) kommt als nächstes kommt hab ich glaub auch hir im buffed forum gelesen for halben jahr oder so






made my day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammersmith (2. Juli 2009)

Warum nicht einfach *Südend*? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWorm (2. Juli 2009)

auf mmochampion.com  steht das auch in english mit der vermutung das maelstrom das nächste addon sein wird ... da scheinbar irgendwo schon eine datei aufgetaucht sein soll


----------



## Yosef (2. Juli 2009)

Macht mal die Augen auf!

Blizzard macht das Spiel einfacher, pumpt den letzten Content rein. Paar Patches noch, das wars dann.. dann kommt das neue Spiel von Blizzard.

Oder denkt ihr, irgendwann läuft man mit zwei gefüllten Talentbäumen rum? Bleibt mal realistisch!


----------



## boonfish (2. Juli 2009)

Hammersmith schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach *Südend*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil es im Warcraft-Universum kein Südend gibt.
Kalimdor, die östlichen Königreiche, Scherbenwelt, Nordend sind alles Gebiete in denen man schon in Warcraft 3 gespielt hat. 
Gebiete die aus Warcraft 3 noch übrig bleiben sind einige kleine mystische Inseln wie zb die Inseln mit Sargeras' Grab und soweit ich weiß gab es bei den Missionen mit Rexxar einige Inseln mit feindlichen Trollen und rießigen Altären der alten Götter. 
(ist Altäre der Plural von Altar?) 

Also entweder packt Blizzard alle diese Inseln zusammen in ein Addon oder Blizz fürht uns in bisher völlig unbekannte Gebiete.

Und das mit dem Mahlstrom hört sich klasse an.
Ich stelle mir vor wie ich mit einem Schiff der Allianz bei Sonnenuntergang in diesen gigantischen Strudel fahre. Im Auge gibt es einen gefährlichen Umstiegspunkt, wo man in ein U-boot oder ähnliches steigt, mit dem geht es dann weiter in unbekannte Tiefen. 
Unterwasser ist es erstmal stockdunkel und man sieht in weiter Ferne ein funkelndes Licht am Grund des Meeres. Dieses Licht stellt sich dann als gigantische Tempelstadt von Azshara heraus, welche in typischer Blut/Hochelfenarchitektur, nur noch größer und imposanter gebaut ist. Natürlich etwas zerfallen und von Algen überzogen. 
Diese Stadt steht im Zentrum der neuen Gebiete, um es herum gibt es noch ein tiefe schwarze Grotte, einen Meeresstrom, viele versunkene Tempelanlagen, Höhlen und Riffe, und die neue Hauptstadt befindet sich im Auge des Mahlstrom, zur Hälfte über der Wasseroberfläche.
Der neue Beruf wird der Elementarmeister (in Bezug auf Wasser). Das Vorzeigemount wird ein Seepferdchen.

naja, so würde ich mir das wünschen 

(ich hoffe auf jedenfall auf eine filmreife Inszenierung des Abtauchens in den Mahlstrom und eine atemberaubende Kulisse)


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

*Yosef*,

Bleib Du mal realistisch!
Blizzard sagte selbst, sie haben noch Content für genügend AddOns.
Zudem, wieso sollte es WoW schon bald nicht mehr geben - 
jetzt, wo es doch Haupteinahmequelle ist und auch erstmal bleiben wird?

greetz


----------



## Darksereza (2. Juli 2009)

Also eins steht fest und zwar das der mahlstrom kommen wird da schon so viele (als geheim gesehenen) infos raus kammen.

und wie mein vorposter schon sagt das wird dann auch baldig das letzte sein den so wie es aussieht wird der mahlstrom nur für lvl 1-60 oder 70 sein für eine neu aufpushung der alten welt.
hingegen wird wohl der smaragdgrüne traum und die legion dazu kommen und den letzten conten sein
weil was kann danach noch kommen wenn alles böse weg ist außer vll. der letzte kampf zwischen horde und allianz was aber schwachsinig wäre.

Bei den ganzen *infos* die durch gesickert sind ist das das logeste und wird wahrscheinlich auch so kommen ganz wissen werden wir es wenn die blizz con da ist 
aber das wow/blizz an einem anderen spiel arbeitet ist schon seit 2,5 jahren bekannt und sie haben auch damals (link leider net mehr ) zugegeben.
sie sind ja auch schon seit tbc an woltk dran gewesen es wird wohl nur noch eine addon welle kommen dann ist schluss im kasten 

so far der dark


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2009)

Ich als Dein Vorposter habe bestimmt nicht geschrieben, daß es dann nix mehr geben kann - ganz im Gegenteil.

Lest auch mal die Posts anderer, anstatt hier in Foren immer nur wild drauf loszuposten!


----------



## boonfish (2. Juli 2009)

Darksereza schrieb:


> ...so wie es aussieht wird der mahlstrom nur für lvl 1-60 oder 70 sein für eine neu aufpushung der alten welt.
> hingegen wird wohl der smaragdgrüne traum und die legion dazu kommen und den letzten conten sein
> weil was kann danach noch kommen wenn alles böse weg ist...



Also, dass der Mahlstrom für lvl 1-60 oder 70 sein wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich glaube man kann sich gewiss sein, dass es ganz normal in den neuen Gebieten von lvl 80-90 gehen wird. 
Und solange Blizzard noch Geld an WoW verdienen kann wird es auch immer neuen Content und Addons geben.
Und du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass noch ein WoW Film und vorallem WarCraft 4 für neuen Content und Stoff für Addons sorgen wird.


----------



## Rabaz (2. Juli 2009)

hat jetzt schon 1,5 Seiten lang niemand mehr diese Liste da gepostet, seht mal zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (3. Juli 2009)

zur Liste möchte ich wieder mal auf http://wow.3025-game.de/zukuenftige_addons...len_auflistung/ verweisen...
ausserdem hab ich auch ein paar Dinge zum neuen Addon zusammengefasst: http://wow.3025-game.de/world_of_warcraft_cataclysm/


----------



## daled (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte da noch eine andere (irrwitzige) idee: Was währe den wenn es zwar um den Malstrom gehen würde aber halt nur indirekt.
Also ich denke da an eine Szenario in dem man von dem Bronzenem (ja?? )Drachen Aspekt in die zeit gesendet wird bevor alles in die brüche ging??
Das ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich würde mir persönlich aber sehr gut gefallen.
Ausserdem würde es auch noch dazu passen das Blizz ja meinte sie wollen etwas ausergewöhnliches tun, und das passt nun wirklich ins konzept . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenaldo (3. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ham se den Server auch nur Hochgefahren um eben diese Spekulationen hervorzurufen und am Ende wirds doch n gaaanz anderes Addon...
Demzufolge allgemeine Überraschung und Ziel erreicht...^^


Und ma zu den Typen coreblakeks...
die screens kannste sonstewoher ham...
als wenn du dich mit deiner deutschen Rechtschreibung auf fremdsprachigen Servern rumtreibst...
wenn man die eigene Sprache kaum beherrscht isses nämlich auch unwahrscheinlich eine Zweite zu beherrschen...


----------



## Segojan (3. Juli 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Macht mal die Augen auf!
> 
> Blizzard macht das Spiel einfacher, pumpt den letzten Content rein. Paar Patches noch, das wars dann.. dann kommt das neue Spiel von Blizzard.
> 
> Oder denkt ihr, irgendwann läuft man mit zwei gefüllten Talentbäumen rum? Bleibt mal realistisch!



Ja, da hast du recht, der Content reicht höchstens noch für einige Jahre. Insofern bin ich schon realistisch: Bis zu meiner Rente hält WoW nicht durch...


----------



## Mr.Lsf (3. Juli 2009)

Ich fände bei einem neuen Addon um dem Malstrom vorallem die neue Atmosphäre super dieses Nordend mit seinen Düsteren Gegenden macht mich noch ganz depresiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön mal Abends unter Palmen in den Azerothischen Sonnenuntergang zu blicken wäre einfach Traumhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich müssen dann neue Schwimmende Mounts her mit denen man ein riesige Unterwasser Welt erkunden kann.
Enboss der finalen Instanz wird dann wahrscheinlich die Naga Königin Azshara mit ihren Schlangenartigen Untertanen.
Ich freu mich jetzt schon mal auf das erste Gnomische U-Boot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (3. Juli 2009)

Mr.Lsf schrieb:


> Ich fände bei einem neuen Addon um dem Malstrom vorallem die neue Atmosphäre super dieses Nordend mit seinen Düsteren Gegenden macht mich noch ganz depresiv.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde aber mal denken, dass auch in der Südsee die heile Welt immer häßlicher wird, je weiter es vorangeht. Weil ja immer so nach und nach das Böse demaskiert wird.


----------



## Nexilein (3. Juli 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> zur Liste möchte ich wieder mal auf http://wow.3025-game.de/zukuenftige_addons...len_auflistung/ verweisen...





> Seit Jahren kursiert nun eine Liste im Internet, auf der die zukünftigen Addons für World of Warcraft verzeichnet sind. Diese Liste stammt angeblich von Blizzard selbst, wenngleich hierfür keine Beweise vorliegen. Datieren lässt sich die Liste jedoch auf eine Zeit, die vor der Ankündigung von Burning Crusade lag. Selbst wenn das nicht ganz stimmen sollte, so muss man aber auf jeden Fall zugestehen, dass die Liste älter als WotLK ist. Bis heute ist die Liste jedenfalls mit dem veröffentlichten Content stimmig.



Das enthält genausoviel Sachlichkeit wie: 


> Seit Jahren kursieren Gerüchte über einen UFO Absturz nahe Rosswell. Dafür gibt es zwar keine Beweise, aber selbst wenn das UFO nicht abgestürzt ist hat es zumindest ein UFO gegeben... und weil das so ist spare ich mir den Beweis dafür einfach mal



Wieso muß man zugestehen, dass die Liste aus der Zeit vor WotLK stammt? Und warum schreibt jemand "Datieren lässt sich die Liste jedoch auf eine Zeit..." um im nächsten Satzt zu schreiben das es evtl. doch nicht so ist..
An Hand von was wird denn da datiert? An Hand von zufällig ausgewählten Zahlen aus dem Text die sich per Zufallsgenerator zu Jahreszahlen zusammensetzen lassen?


----------



## Seeotter (3. Juli 2009)

yes yes troll zum verkloppen^^

aber es könnte ja auch eine neues post-nuclear oder Cyberpunk MMORPG ... Shadowrun?


----------



## Arkendis (3. Juli 2009)

Welche Liste, wenn ich fragen darf?

Edit: Gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweika (3. Juli 2009)

The Mystery of the Catalclysm.


Hauptstadt: Etlantis... oder so... ja blizzard ich kann mir schon die anspielungen vorstellen...


schildkröten wirds dann von händlern geben^^


----------



## advanced08 (3. Juli 2009)

die mysteriöse liste




> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10 richtig
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20 richtig
> ...


----------



## Starkwurst (3. Juli 2009)

wie oft wollt ihr die bekackte liste noch posten?!
zum thema: ich persönlich würde mich auch auf südsee-versunkene tempel-insel-dschungel-szenario freun, meine lieblingsgebiete jetzt im wow sind tatsächlich Krater von Un´Goro, Schlingendorntal und Scholazarbecken, naja und was nach der legion kommt: ganz klar, kompletter reset, alle fangen bei 0 und kriegen nur 5% erfahrung, derweilen, bis die spieler endlich 60-70-80etc sind denkt sich blizz neuen content aus


----------



## Bader1 (5. Juli 2009)

*push


----------



## Strappleberry (5. Juli 2009)

daled schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine andere (irrwitzige) idee: Was währe den wenn es zwar um den Malstrom gehen würde aber halt nur indirekt.
> Also ich denke da an eine Szenario in dem man von dem Bronzenem (ja?? )Drachen Aspekt in die zeit gesendet wird bevor alles in die brüche ging??
> Das ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich würde mir persönlich aber sehr gut gefallen.
> Ausserdem würde es auch noch dazu passen das Blizz ja meinte sie wollen etwas ausergewöhnliches tun, und das passt nun wirklich ins konzept .
> ...


Fänd die idee auch richtig klasse *-* o:


----------



## HellsBells90 (5. Juli 2009)

wenns wirklich so ist, fände ich das es das perfekte 3. addon wäre

der Mahlstrom müsste nämlich unbedingt mal wirklich ins spiel aufgenommen werden


----------



## Liberiana (5. Juli 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> .
> ausserdem hab ich auch ein paar Dinge zum neuen Addon zusammengefasst: http://wow.3025-game.de/world_of_warcraft_cataclysm/
> ->
> 
> ...




Das fände ich richtig geil, eine neue Katastrophe die vom Mahlstrom oder so ausgeht,
das Teile der alten Welt überschwemmt... obwohl einige Startgebiete dann wohl umverlegt
werden müssten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: "World of Warcraft: The great Cataclysm" oder so wird es dann heißen,
ich denke nicht, dass es stumpf: "Cataclysm" heißen wird...


----------



## Elegost (5. Juli 2009)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Joa - und er wird auch nie wieder einen Computer benutzen können - seine Fingerabdrücke werden bei jedem Berühren einer Tastatur gescannt und dann zerstört sich der PC von selbst.
> 
> btw Bill Gates hier...



das wäre zumindest ne ausrede für die ganzen fehler in manchen windows versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (5. Juli 2009)

Ist halt auch logisch, dass die Menschen die Südsee erst mit dem nächsten AddOn entdecken....
denn schaut euch mal an, wo die Schiffe von Beutebucht--> Ratschet und Menithil-->Theramore 
schon überall rumkurven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonim (5. Juli 2009)

Blizz schießt uns mit neuen Addons und content ab bis WC4 mit neuer Hintergrundgeschichte draußen ist. An selbiger bedient sich dann bestimmt WoW2. Das ist meine 
Theorie.


----------



## Hodibo12 (5. Juli 2009)

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

Heißt das denn das für die allianz pandarenen(oder wie auch immer) und für die horde vlt die Arugal wolftypen?


----------



## Crudelus (5. Juli 2009)

Hodibo12 schrieb:


> Plane Set
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...


sowas in der art hab ich auch schon gehört, mich persönlich würde es ankotzen ally zu sein, wenn die wirklich nur solche blöden bären bekommen, horde ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für Naga als Horde klasse. Pandaren für Alli ist auch ok.


----------



## WeRkO (5. Juli 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Ich bin für Naga als Horde klasse. Pandaren für Alli ist auch ok.



Naga als Erzfeinde die man doch im Maelstrom bekämpfen soll? Naja, nicht sehr passend, aber das sind DK's ja auch nicht...


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (5. Juli 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Pandaren für Alli ist auch ok.



Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber waren Pandaren nicht immer eher der Horde zugehörig als der Allianz?


----------



## DenniBoy16 (6. Juli 2009)

blizz hat gesagt: "etwas was die spieler nicht erwarten"
ich tippe zwar auf Mahlstrom, aber nicht wie wir ihn heute kennen
die ewigen wollen alles was bisher passiert ist verhindern, indem sie verhindern wollen, das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodiert. 
gelevelt wird dann im alten kalimdor das noch nicht gespalten ist bis hin zum brunnen, wo der finale kampf stattfindet
als neue heldenklasse wird der bronzedrache hinzugefügt, als spezialeinheit gegen die ewigen

so das ist meine meinung xD


----------



## Cotraxis (6. Juli 2009)

Omg Flame und MIMIMI....

Genau das richtige...

Warum warten wir nicht einfach ab und genießen solang noch WoW bevor es uns ganz zerstört wird...

Macht ein paar Classicraids oder was weis ich...


----------



## jay390 (6. Juli 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> blizz hat gesagt: "etwas was die spieler nicht erwarten"
> ich tippe zwar auf Mahlstrom, aber nicht wie wir ihn heute kennen
> die ewigen wollen alles was bisher passiert ist verhindern, indem sie verhindern wollen, das der Brunnen der Ewigkeit implodiert.
> gelevelt wird dann im alten kalimdor das noch nicht gespalten ist bis hin zum brunnen, wo der finale kampf stattfindet
> ...



Das wäre natürlich auch ne Alternative, vielleicht will Blizz uns ja auf den Holzweg führen, mit Cataclysm. Aber das würde ich dann eher mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum in verbindung bringen was du schreibst. 

Ich bin ja nicht so der Gerüchteerfinder,von daher lass ich mich überraschen und wenn es stimmt, dass Blizz etwas plant mit dem keiner rechnet, dann ist Südmeer recht unwarscheinlich.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (6. Juli 2009)

naja son zeitreisegebiet passt besser als der emerald dream
emerald dream ist das abbild azeroths wenn NIE ein krieg passiert wäre: so wie die titanen azeroth haben wollten
und cataclysm heißt überschwemmung, und wenn die ewigen die zerstörung des Brunnens der ewigkeit verhindern (also auch die überschwemmung), würde NICHTS mehr so sein wie jetzt. desshalb werden die Helden von den bronzenen in die verangenheit geschickt um die ewigen daran zu hindern

ich weiß: so einfach kann man sichs nicht machen, aber es würde dazu passen (cataclysm=überschwemmung)

sou bin mal wieder raus =D


----------



## Sercani (6. Juli 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> zu dem er hat n paar fehler gemacht... er hat ne ganz stadt gemeuchelt noch bervor die seuche der geisel wirklich alle befallen hatte, wen du so willst gesudne unschuldige,  in wc3 so wie in höhlen der zeit 4


Spiel WC3 dann kapierst du es, natürlich zuhören musst du auch.


----------



## Morcan (6. Juli 2009)

Edit:  vertan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (6. Juli 2009)

Azsráh schrieb:


> Plane Set
> 
> Pandaria - 1 to 10
> Hiji - 10 to 20
> ...


worgen und pandaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wölfe und pandas ich kommmmeeeee!!!


----------



## Syrras (6. Juli 2009)

Oh nein, Wäle und nächstmal dann noch Vampire?

Bitte nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savo3 (6. Juli 2009)

Naja Stell mir das ja bissel komisch vor



Mensch
Zwerg 
Nachtelf
Gnom
Dranei 
PANDABÄR

Wie sieht den das aus wenn son panda mit ner platten rüssi rum läuft xD


----------



## Sercani (7. Juli 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Naja Stell mir das ja bissel komisch vor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind braumeister und haben immer ein fässchen dabei *rofl*


----------



## Sypher (7. Juli 2009)

Sercani schrieb:


> Ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JAAAAAAAAAA PANDAS!!! 

Dann lauf ich nur noch mit folgenden Worten durch die (eigenen) Städte: "Ein frisch gezapftes kühles Blondes!"
Dann lauf ich nur noch mit folgenden Worten durch die (gegnerischen) Städte: "Das wird Bärig!"
oder: "Für Pandaria!"
oder: "Jetzt seid ihr vom Aussterben bedroht!"

Zusätzlich würden die Pandas nochmal ca.50% aller weiblichen Spieler auf die Seite der entsprechenden Fraktion treiben!

mfg 
Dat Shiva


----------



## Galain (7. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das hier schon jemand geschrieben hat. Warum reden alle von einer Flutkatastrophe? Wenn man Cataclysm bei LEO / PONS nachschaut steht dort nichts von. Lediglich etwas in die Richtung wie Unglück, Katastrophe, Verheerung, persönlicher Schicksalsschlag und das kann man dann sehr algemein auslegen... Wenn z.B. Ein alter gefallener Gott Azeroth zerreisst wäre das auch eine Form von Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem meinte Blizzard etwas, mit dem keiner rechnet. Und wenn jetzt jeder schon ahnen würde, dass es der Mahlstrom sein würde, wärs ja nicht in dem Sinne.


Cataclysm auf LEO

Cataclysm bei PONS


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Juli 2009)

Wir hören aber alle auf Wikipedia! basta!


----------



## Galain (7. Juli 2009)

Es lebe der Verfall... *facepalm*


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2009)

Sypher schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAA PANDAS!!!
> 
> Dann lauf ich nur noch mit folgenden Worten durch die (eigenen) Städte: "Ein frisch gezapftes kühles Blondes!"
> Dann lauf ich nur noch mit folgenden Worten durch die (gegnerischen) Städte: "Das wird Bärig!"
> ...


WOHO need Pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slighter (7. Juli 2009)

also ok aber wenn das mit dem mahlstrom kommen sollte und mit dem smaragdgrünen traum sowie die legion was wollen die da einbauen?

alles was mit der legion zu tun hat kam schon mit burning crusade, außer sie würden dann endlich den sartheras zeigen oder wie der heißt der ober bösewicht in wow, den man noch nie gesehen hat, im smaragdgrünen traum kann man nit viel zeigen außer man wird durch ein portal dahin geschickt als 40 man raid instanze^^
und das mit dem mahltstrom würde ich mir so vorstellen eine neue instanz in den höhlen der zeit dazu käme, wo man dann bei dem ereigniss dabei ist als illidan dasm it dme brunnen macht


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Slighter schrieb:


> im smaragdgrünen traum kann man nit viel zeigen außer man wird durch ein portal dahin geschickt als 40 man raid instanze^^



man könnte dort den komischen Nachtelfen töten der schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faransol (7. Juli 2009)

Mich würd das neue höchstlvl interresieren?.... wird es 90sein?

oder immernoch 80 einfach heftig viel neuen (schwereren) content geben?....

oder wird ab nun nur noch, das höchstlvl um 5 angehoben?

das sind fragen die mich mehr beschäftigen... als um was es geht im neuen addon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (7. Juli 2009)

Hört sich doch schön an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fischi Fischi Fischis überall. ^^ Muss wohl vorher noch den Angelwetbewerb gewinnen gehen damit ich mich verständigen kann.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Naga als Erzfeinde die man doch im Maelstrom bekämpfen soll? Naja, nicht sehr passend, aber das sind DK's ja auch nicht...



Wüsste ich schon was Nagas die Abtrünnig sind von ihrer Königin und sich nicht in einen Nutzlosen Krieg gegen die Oberwelt in den Tot schicken lassen wollen. So würde ich es machen, dann würde ich Azshara wütend werden lassen und die Nage ernst machen lassen. Weil Azshara nciht weis wo die Abtrünnigen Naga sind schickt sie Belagerungen auf alle Hauptsädte der Horde und Allianz (Vor den Städten fahren große Belagerungsmaschinen der Naga auf, und überall stehen Naga vor den Toren der Städte.

(Man müsste sich nur was für die Low Leveln Twinks ausdenken das die nicht gemeuchelt werden. Und vielleicht haben die Hordler und allys ja geheime Teleporter augestellt das man in die Stadt kommt und nicht von Naga getötet wird.

Das wäre finde ich was richtig tolles, und ein tolles Event als Einführung.

Und übrigens sind Draenei auch nur abtrünnige Eredar, die Mitglieder der brennenden Legion sind auch Archimonde und Kil Jaeden waren mal Eredar.




Slighter schrieb:


> also ok aber wenn das mit dem mahlstrom kommen sollte und mit dem smaragdgrünen traum sowie die legion was wollen die da einbauen?
> 
> alles was mit der legion zu tun hat kam schon mit burning crusade, außer sie würden dann endlich den sartheras zeigen oder wie der heißt der ober bösewicht in wow, den man noch nie gesehen hat, im smaragdgrünen traum kann man nit viel zeigen außer man wird durch ein portal dahin geschickt als 40 man raid instanze^^



Der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist eine Art Parallel Welt er ist genauso Groß wie ganz Azeroth. Und es waen in ganzen WoW schon Anspielungen darauf: In Classiv die Alptraum Drachen und Eranikus. Und wenn du die Ahn Quiraj Pre Machst kommt doch mal: Eranikus der Tyrann des Alptraums erscheint in einem Licht etc...

Es könnte Eranikus wieder kommen, denn wir haben im Tempel nicht ihn sondern nur seinen Schemen besiegt (das war nicht er). Zusätzlich lest mal was die Dame die bei Ysera steht sagt. Sie träumt und schläft unruhig und meinte, dass alles außer den grünen Drachen feindlich wäre. Sie könnte verrückt werden und der nächste Boss werden. Oder gar Death-Wing (der Anführer des schwarzen Drachenschwarms), der vielleicht den Alptraum eingefädelt hat und so den Smaragdgrünen Traum verdorben hat.

Soweit ich weis kommt man bei einer Quest kurz in den Smaragdrgrünen Traum (klar wird er anders aussehen). Aber ich denke der Schaden ist dort schon angerichter durch den Alptraum. Und Malfurion wird man sicher nciht töten müssen der ist der Ober-Verbündete gegen die Alptraum-Drachen.

Es könnte einen Art Bruder Krieg geben. Grüne Drachen gegen Alptraumdrachen. Und wer weis ich glaube Death-Wing hat auch was mit Nozdormus angestellt, dass es den ewigen Drachenschwarm gibt. Das war sicher Death-Wings Werk.

Und bei Legion gibts auch genug, es sagte mal Blizzard sie haben nicht gesammte Scherbenwelt gezeigt. Das heist sie ist größer. Und haben wir alle Anführer der Nathrezims besiegt? Haben wir Kil Jaeden getötet? Antwort Nein. Ach ja Kil Jaeden kam ja angeblich in Sunwell. Nur ihr solltet immer aufpassen. Er war 1. nciht komplett beschworen und 2. ist er nicht getötet worden. Also kommt der auch nochmal. Und es gibt noch dutzende weitere Dämonen Bosse. Und wer weis vielleicht sogar wirklich Sargeras selbst, obwohl dieser normal unbesiegbar für unsere Helden wäre..




Faransol schrieb:


> Mich würd das neue höchstlvl interresieren?.... wird es 90sein?
> 
> oder immernoch 80 einfach heftig viel neuen (schwereren) content geben?....
> 
> ...




Wenn Südmeere und Maelstrom kommt wird es Königin Azshara und ihre Naga sein. Aber wie gesagt wenn...


----------



## DieSchachtel (7. Juli 2009)

Alles blos nen großer PR gag....


----------



## Faransol (7. Juli 2009)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Wenn Südmeere und Maelstrom kommt wird es Königin Azshara und ihre Naga sein. Aber wie gesagt wenn...



Hast meinen post ein wenig falsch verstanden^^ 

mich interresiert weniger  wie das nächste addon heisst

vielmehr mit dem Maximumlvl das dort erreicht werden kann...^^ 

LG Fara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (7. Juli 2009)

Ich crossposte das Folgende mal in jeden aktuellen Thread über die "Liste", zum Weiterverbreiten freigegeben:

Argumente für die Echtheit der "Liste":

Erinnerungen beliebiger Leute, die sich daran "erinnern" diese Liste schon vor 2007 gesehen zu haben, genau diese Liste und keine anderen, ähnlichen Spekulationen
Argumente gegen die Echtheit: Oh Gott wo fang ich an.

Das wohl Wichtigste: Es gibt keinerlei Belege, dass genau diese Anordnung von Buchstaben schon vor September 2007 existierte. Die früheste bekannte Erwähnung, der Thread auf Allakhazam, wurde keine 2 Wochen nach der offiziellen Ankündigung der Northrend-Zonen erstellt.
Es gibt auch einen Screenshot des angeblichen Originalposts von Caydiem, der taucht allerdings auch nie vor 2009 auf.
Angeblich geht die Liste schon seit 2003 herum, ebenso angeblich wurden aber alle diesbezüglichen Threads von Blizzard gelöscht - das kann aber nur für die Blizzard-eigenen Foren gelten, bei den vielen unabhängige Seiten hätte es bestimmt irgendeine gegeben, die statt einer Löschung der Threads lautstark darauf hingewiesen hätte, wie sehr Blizzard diese Threads weghaben will, dass es darauf hinweist dass die Liste legitim sei. Das gab es allerdings nie.
Komischerweise gab es im Northrend-Set 2 Startgebiete, eine Methodik die es in den anderen Sets nicht wirklich noch einmal gibt - dass es in Northrend zwei Startgebiete gibt, war eine Folge der 'Erfahrungen' in der Startphase von BC, die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel war vollkommen überfüllt.
Azjol-Nerub war noch während der WotLK-Alpha als eigene Zone geplant, man könnte annehmen dass es auch in früheren Planungen als eigenen Zone auftaucht - in der offiziellen Ankündigung 2007 war es allerdings schon nicht mehr erwähnt.
Halbwegs neutrale Punkte, die aber auch größtenteils zum Nachdenken anregen:

Die Bloodmyst Isle wird als "Bloodmyrk" geschrieben, scheint anzudeuten dass der Name während der Entwicklung geändert wurde, könnte aber auch ein bewusster oder unbewusster Verschreiber des Fake-Erstellers sein
"The Deadlands" sollen wohl die Knochenwüste sein, bei BC Release aber nur Teil der Wälder von Terokkar - wieder unsicher ob das für oder gegen die Echtheit spricht
Alle erwähnten Zonen sind durch frühere Spiele und/oder die RPG-Bücher schon lange bekannt, jeder versierte Spieler konnte sich so eine Liste selbst erstellen, geordnet nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit, mit der sie kommen - wenn man Outland und Northrend als bekannt annimmt, ist die Südsee+Mahlstrom die wahrscheinlichste nächste Erweiterung, gefolgt vom Traum, alles andere (in der Liste folgende) ist zu abstrakt für Einsteiger - die Elemental Plane kann man sich nicht als "Welt" vorstellen (vielleicht am ehesten eine noch zersplittertere Version von Outland, mit mehr Fokus auf Naturgewalten) und die Welten der Legion auch nicht wirklich, zumal feste Basen der Horde/Allianz dort unwahrscheinlich sind, solange auf Azeroth selbst noch größere Konflikte toben. Somit ist die Reihenfolge nicht sehr überraschend.


----------



## Cyfedias (7. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Hast meinen post ein wenig falsch verstanden^^
> 
> mich interresiert weniger  wie das nächste addon heisst
> 
> ...


 hm es ging von 60 auf 70 und von 70 auf 80...
nun streng mal die grauen zellen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (11. Juli 2009)

also ich glaube nicht das es ein wow2 geben wird. sie werden immer wow verbessern, von der grafic her usw... aber sich konzentrieren auf den neuen mmorpg den sie vorbereiten...

wieso? ich glaube das keiner lust hast wow wieder von anfang an zu spielen...

bezuglich klassen sehe ich eher eine 3 fraktion mit den goblins und andere zur zeit neutrale NPC...

ein ing gobo mit flugzeug im arathibecken wäre oho...


----------



## Zangor (11. Juli 2009)

Das sind momentan noch ungelegte Eier. Ihr könnt Euch monatelang Eure Köpfe darüber zerbrechen und am Ende wird es doch ganz anders. Naja wo jeder seine Energien verbrät ist seine Sache.


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. Juli 2009)

Klick
Bisschen runterscrollen.

Ganz genau abgeschrieben, auch wenn man die Quelle angibt...etwas arbeit hättest du dir auch machen können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> man könnte dort den komischen Nachtelfen töten der schläft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



machen die auch noch was anderes ausser pennen? Ich meine... in der Höhle des Wehklagens liegt doch auch schon einer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livethief (17. Juli 2009)

Also aus der liste


> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20
> ...



geht auch deutlich hervor das mit addon 5 (hier kommt meine Fanfare ^^) 2 neue rassen kommen nämlich pantara und wölfe/worgs (!) und mit addon 4 eigentlich keine neuen rassen geplant sind
so jetzt flamt mich weil ich etwas voraussehe das im enteffekt sowieso nicht war wird!


----------



## Maxsta (17. Juli 2009)

gelöscht, wegen Dummheit des Benutzers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (17. Juli 2009)

Manche können einfach nicht lesen...


Livethief schrieb:


> Also aus der liste


Nur ein Stück weiter oben auf dieser Seite:


Nathanyel schrieb:


> Ich crossposte das Folgende mal in jeden aktuellen Thread über die "Liste", zum Weiterverbreiten freigegeben:
> 
> Argumente für die Echtheit der "Liste":
> 
> ...



Und selbst wenn es der Maelstrom wird, beweist das noch lange nicht die Echtheit der Liste, das haben auch andere vorhergesagt.


----------



## amigaone (18. Juli 2009)

Das macht so Spaß.....da will ich doch auch glatt mal mitraten!^^

Ich erinnere mich noch genau als ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard gefragt wurde was im dritten Addon vorkommen würde und er hatte damals geandtwortet: "Etwas sehr mutiges, etwas womit niemand rechnen würde....!". Das wurde sogar mal im Buffedcast erwähnt oder im Magazin geschrieben. Alle rechen mit Malstrom......

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein WOW so 5000-10000 Jahre früher in HDZ oder so. Ganz Azeroth nochmal neu erkunden wie es damals war, das wäre doch wirklich was mutiges! Ob das dann von Level 80-90 ist oder beinahe ein neues WOW ist eine andere Frage, aber viele haben auch gesagt wenn Arthas tot ist ist Schluss, so wären neue und alte Bosse vielleicht auch wieder Spielbar.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zentumio (18. Juli 2009)

Denke Blizz will noch en Addon schnell raus bringen wegen Aion  damit wow nicht vom Tron gestoßen wird


----------



## Al_xander (18. Juli 2009)

@Blutschwert

oO vllt ma auf "Weiter" klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls nich PC neustarten ^^

MfG Al_x

Schurke aus Leidenschaft.
Und du ?!​


----------



## Thornbearer (18. Juli 2009)

amigaone schrieb:


> Das macht so Spaß.....da will ich doch auch glatt mal mitraten!^^
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch genau als ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard gefragt wurde was im dritten Addon vorkommen würde und er hatte damals geandtwortet: "Etwas sehr mutiges, etwas womit niemand rechnen würde....!". Das wurde sogar mal im Buffedcast erwähnt oder im Magazin geschrieben. Alle rechen mit Malstrom......
> 
> ...



Deine Idee fängt grade an, mir so richtig gut zu gefallen! Azeroth erleben vor dem großen Knall, den ersten Krieg gegen die Legion, der Fall der Hochelfen, der Verrat Illidans... das währe für Storyfanatiker wie mich der Himmel auf Erden.
Fragt man sich nur, ob das wirklich umsetzbar währe bzw ob man die Story so weit verbiegen kann, dass Gnome, Blutelfen, Draenei etc auch legitim erscheinen :/


----------



## amigaone (18. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung da kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber wenn es über die HDZ geht wäre das doch kein Problem!?


----------



## amigaone (18. Juli 2009)

Was mich halt verwirrt ist diese Aussage mit "Etwas mutiges, etwas womit keiner rechnen würde....". Aber alles andere als Malstrom ist schon unwahrscheinlich.....aber es ist Blizzard die machen eh immer alles anders....!^^


----------



## amigaone (18. Juli 2009)

Oder Arthas gewinnt in der Zitadelle und wir gehen auch wieder HDZ und müssen die Vergangenheit wieder im alten Azeroth hinbiegen.


----------



## Nathanyel (18. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Denke Blizz will noch en Addon schnell raus bringen wegen Aion  damit wow nicht vom Tron gestoßen wird



Ersetze "Aion" mit "War" und du hast einen Beispielpost von 2007... WotLK kam trotzdem erst eine ganze Weile nach Warhammer raus, trotzdem hat Warhammer WoW nicht mal wirklich Konkurrenz gemacht (diejenigen, die gewechselt sind hätten wahrscheinlich eh bald aufgehört)


----------



## Gocu (18. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Denke Blizz will noch en Addon schnell raus bringen wegen Aion  damit wow nicht vom Tron gestoßen wird



Ich habe nichts gegen Aion und ich spiele kein WoW, aber bisher wurde das von fast jedem neuen MMO gesagt und geschafft hat es keins.


----------



## amigaone (18. Juli 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> Denke Blizz will noch en Addon schnell raus bringen wegen Aion  damit wow nicht vom Tron gestoßen wird






Die bringen ein Addon raus weil es 11,5 Milionen Spieler wollen......natürlich auch zum Geld verdienen wie jede andere Firma vom Maurer bis zum Zahnarzt auch...!


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

Dann hat Sierra aber bestimmt ne gute Finanzspritze bekommen ^^
Die hatten Cataclysm ja schon für ihre Homeworld 1 exp schützen lassen.

kenn mich jetzt auch net so groß damit aus ;D
aber ich find der name.... da fehlt noch irgendwas... Cataclysm klingt so... irgendwie zu kurz  xD


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mit:"Das Reich der Nagas?"Schon hast du was langes.

Das mit HDZ gefällt mir super, vielleicht dürfen wir ja von Illi und Malfurion Qs annehmen.
Auch noch eine sehr unwarscheinliche Möglichkeit:" Die Geister der Halbgötter". Wir werden auf "sanfte" Weise gekillt und kommen in ne besondere Geisterwelt.Da werden wir von Avina,Cenarius und Co empfangen und wir müssen ihnen helfen, weil die, die Sangeras schalu gemacht haben auch hier tricksen wollen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn man sich die News von SW:ToR anschaut. GEIL^^

Spricht aber wohl eine andere Fangemeinde und auch Geschichte an.

@topic: Abwarten und Tee trinken, nichts wird so heiß gekocht wie es getrunken wird.


----------



## Dropz (18. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mich nicht über ein neues Addon freuen,denn das bringt auch immer neue Level mit sich...Nichts das ich etwas gegens leveln hätte,dass macht mir sogar spaß,aber die ganzen Zahlen werden immer höher die hitpoints steigen auf 70k die bosse habe wer weiß was für etliche Millionen hitpoints,was mich ein bischen ein einen pravatserver oder ein japanisches komisches rpg erinnert
böse Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (18. Juli 2009)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> ...




Und selbst wenn die Liste beim nächsten, übernächsten und überübernächsten Addon auch recht hat, beweist das noch lang nicht, das sie echt ist !!!!11111

Man wird im August wissen, ob die Liste nun recht hat oder unrecht, denn sie ist aufjedenfall vor Cataclysm, sollte es wirklich das neue Addon sein, im Internet gewesen und das kann dann denke ich keiner mehr bestreiten.

Aber ganz ehrlich, mir ist es egal ob diese Liste nun echt oder unecht ist, aber der eingeschränkte Horizont mancher hier ist mir nicht egal. Wieso muss für manche immer alles offiziell, von der Regierung bestätigt und vom IlluminatenAmt zugelassen sein, nur um dann genau das und nur das zu glauben? Kann schon sein das Blizzard mal ein Fehler passiert ist und die Liste an die Öffentlichkeit gelang und es ist auch verständlich das sie den Fehler dann wieder ausbessern wollen, indem sie die Liste eben zensieren oder aus allen ihnen zugänglichen Quellen löschen. Das Internet ist schnelllebig, viele Seiten die 2004 noch existiert haben existieren halt heute nichtmehr, damit ging halt auch die Liste größtenteils verloren. Und damals hat sie die Meisten auch nicht wirklich interessiert, lag ja lange Zeit nichtmal Onyxia und es kam jede Menge Content nach, also wozu dann schnell ein Addon und die, die es damals schon interessiert hat, die wussten sowieso das die Scherbenwelt oder Nordend als nächstes kommt.   

Selbst wenn das nächste Addon jetzt nichts mit Maelstorm zutun hätte, würde das noch lang nicht gegen die Liste sprechen, vorallem wenn Blizzard meint, das sie was rausbringen, mit dem niemand gerechnet hat. Würden sie jetzt den Maelstorm bringen, also genau das mit dem momentan mindestens 70% der Spieler rechnen, würde das zwar die Liste einhalten, aber nicht ihr Versprechen was neues zu bringen.

Demnach wirst du jetzt wohl kaum mehr herausfinden können, ob diese Liste echt war/ist weil Blizzard spätestens jetzt, wo fast alle Spieler die Liste kennen, was anderes bringen wird.

Ich persönlich bilde mir ein schon in der Beta was von Scherbenwelt gelesen zu haben, kann aber sein, das das damals nur Spekulationen waren, ist schon lang her. Die Nordend Gebiete kamen mir zu meinem Neustart vor 4 Monaten (nach fast 5 jähriger Pause) bekannt vor, woher weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr, hat mich auch nicht wirklich interessiert.

mfg

Edit: Dieser ganze PRO! Liste CONTRA! Liste scheiß erinnert mich an die andauernten KEYLOGGER! Posts bei jedem Link hier im Forum, den Mist kann ich auch nichtmehr sehen...


----------

